# Admin



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

ci stai prendendo gusto a chiudere i thread?

e poi...chiudi solo quelli che ti conviene??

e infine...rispondi solo a chi ti piace?


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

Giovanni, il tread di persa non riguardava un doppio nick di cometa, ma solo l'assurdità per un utente di dichiararsi offeso da tutti e senza motivazioni e poi stare qui... mi sembra assurdo chiudere il suo tread...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Novembre 2007)

ma stai provocando?


ma a noi, a me, che Cometa Actaus, Topo gigio, abbia uno due tre nik...ma lo sai cosa ci importa?

Sono gli argomenti che fanno la differenza o i nik?


----------



## Old Actarus (19 Novembre 2007)

*Grande82*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Giovanni, il tread di persa non riguardava un doppio *nick di cometa, ma solo l'assurdità per un utente di dichiararsi offeso da tutti e senza motivazioni e poi stare qui... mi sembra assurdo chiudere il suo tread...*





di quale utente stai parlando se si può sapere?


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> [/u][/b]
> 
> 
> di quale utente stai parlando se si può sapere?


Il primo post di persa nel suo tread dice:
"Domanda lecita.
Quando sono entrata nel forum mi sono presentata con la mia storia e il mio dolore e ho ricevuto accoglienza e riflessioni utili per rielaborare quanto mi era accaduto.
Avendo trovato persone intelligenti, profonde ed empatiche ci sono rimasta, sentendomi in un gruppo di amici virtuali.
*Non comprendo chi, come Cometa, essendoci appena entrata si ostini a restarci se si sente non capita e offesa. Questo vale per chiunque.
*Chiarisco che non sto certo stabilendo chi deve frequentare o no il forum, ma vorrei capire il senso di continuare a collegarsi per insultare, provocare e sentirsi insultata.
Se un posto non piace non lo si frequenta."
Mi riferisco dunque al fatto che questo tread non insultava nessuno nè supponeva doppi nick, ma si domandava solo, partendo dal caso concreto di cometa, perchè alcuni si trovassero a scrivere pur non condividendo opinioni e persone che frequestando il forum ne sono l'anima stessa. 
Risposta esauriente?


----------



## MariLea (19 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma stai provocando?
> 
> 
> ma a noi, a me, che Cometa Actaus, Topo gigio, abbia uno due tre nik...ma lo sai cosa ci importa?
> ...


è proprio quello che intendevo io
nel mio intervento giù su "Comunicazioni"


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

e poi  che c'è chi dice che il virtuale è solo una parentesi e che dopo 15 gg si dimentica anche la parentesi...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2007)

Io abbandono il topic


----------



## Iris (19 Novembre 2007)

*Mailea*

non voglio polemizzare...ma se si eccettuano casi particolari, di cloni che intervengono con ironia e intelligenza..gli altri interventi dei clonati , mi pare servano solo ad alimentare zizzanie, per altro già presenti...
Mi sta bene, che qualcuno si inventi un clone per provocare...ma sarebbe più accettabile che certe provocazioni avvenissero con buon gusto e senso della misura...
Posso pure accettare un parecchi nick...sai che me ne importa!!! Ma che almeno uno di questi nick se ne esca con interventi non dico sensati o credibili (perchè ormai abbiamo rinunciato pure a quello), ma almeno non eccessivamente disturbanti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non è un caso che i cloni più divertenti e non offensivi, siano spariti...


----------



## Old Actarus (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Il primo post di persa nel suo tread dice:
> "Domanda lecita.
> Quando sono entrata nel forum mi sono presentata con la mia storia e il mio dolore e ho ricevuto accoglienza e riflessioni utili per rielaborare quanto mi era accaduto.
> Avendo trovato persone intelligenti, profonde ed empatiche ci sono rimasta, sentendomi in un gruppo di amici virtuali.
> ...


 
Parlo per quel che posso pensare io:
Cometa non si trova male con tutti gli utenti di questo forum ma solo con alcuni.
Perchè andarsene?
E' più costruttivo che rimanga ..... ripeto...qui ci sono più di 800 utenti iscritti.
Cometa troverà la sua collocazione al meglio.


----------



## MariLea (19 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> non voglio polemizzare...ma se si eccettuano casi particolari, di cloni che intervengono con ironia e intelligenza..gli altri interventi dei clonati , mi pare servano solo ad alimentare zizzanie, per altro già presenti...
> Mi sta bene, che qualcuno si inventi un clone per provocare...ma sarebbe più accettabile che certe provocazioni avvenissero con buon gusto e senso della misura...
> Posso pure accettare un parecchi nick...sai che me ne importa!!! Ma che almeno uno di questi nick se ne esca con interventi non dico sensati o credibili (perchè ormai abbiamo rinunciato pure a quello), ma almeno non eccessivamente disturbanti.
> 
> ...


non vedo polemica,
mi pare che stai sostenendo lo stesso concetto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

*Admin!!!????*

*SONO IO CHE ALIMENTO POLEMICHE?*





















Veramente mi sembra che allora, contrariamente a quanto mi hai risposto, tu non abbia il quadro della situazione!!!
Io ho semplicemente chiesto, come ho fatto altre volte, di riflettere insieme sul senso della partecipazione a un forum come questo che tratta di sentimenti derivati dall'esperienza da cui il titolo.
Non mi sembra che questo luogo virtuale si chiami Risse.it o Insultiamoci.net e neppure Spariamotuttoquelcheci passaperlatestaoscenitàcomprese.net !
Mi domandavo e domandavo e continuo a farlo: *perché chi dichiara di non aver trovato accoglienza rimanga in questo forum? 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*
Se, visto le ultime vicende, qualcuno mi domandasse perché ci resto io, rispondo che lo frequentano ancora (non so per quanto) persone valide e profonde che mi hanno aiutato molto e sono in grado di approfondire gli argomenti nel rispetto reciproco.
Sono "leggermente" alterata!!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *SONO IO CHE ALIMENTO POLEMICHE?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai Persa ... si nota appena appena ... ma proprio a stento


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2007)

Personalmente non e' l'insulto che mi sta urtando... neanche la presenza di determinati fenomeni paranormali...


Mi urta la condotta di chi dovrebbe essere o completamente imparziale, o volere il bene del forum... ma essere essere di parte e manco per il bene del forum mi sembra un attimino troppo


----------



## MariLea (19 Novembre 2007)

certo non sarà un caso che anche gli utenti più pacati (da sempre eh!) comincino ad alterarsi...


----------



## La Lupa (19 Novembre 2007)

Io ho fatto un passo per portarvi le chiavi del pulmino... nel frattempo vedo che è diventato a due piani... quasi nessuno escluso...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chi le vuole?
La strada per Villa Serena la conoscono in parecchi, sarà facile arrivarci.

Se posso dare uno spunto a Iris, Persa, Mailea... ragazze care, sapete cosa ho pensato?
Che la redazione trovasse troppo politically correct questo forum; parlo di mesi fa. *Non recentemente; mesi fa.*

Diciamocelo, deve essere pecoreccio. Volgare. Di bassa cucina.
E' quello che l'utente medio sia aspetta, con un nome del genere.

Il rifiuto di moderare, troverei offensivo per l'intelligenza di molti credere che fosse solo una salvaguardia della democrazia...

Un forum dove si fanno pompini in diretta o si invita un utente a vomitare nel bidet è molto cool di questi tempi.

Il risciaquo degli insulti con l'eliminazione di alcuni post o topic (per altro a vanvera) è addirittura comico... il gesto del gatto che copre le proprie deiezioni con la zampina... Oggi sono stata insultata, domani non ce n'è più traccia.
Manco nel Ministero ... (come si chiamava? della Memoria? Boh... non mi ricordo...) comunque... roba da Socing.

Bon... sto commettendo uno psicoreato dietro l'altro... ciao belli... a chi le lascio le chiavi?


----------



## Iris (19 Novembre 2007)

le chiavi sotto lo zerbino


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2007)

*lupa*


























































































  MI ASTENGO DAL DIRE PERCHé FIN TROPPO DISSI!!!!!CIAO LUPA!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Mi fa ridere chi pensava che facendo la registrazione obbligatoria si sarebbe risolto il problema


----------



## MariLea (19 Novembre 2007)

*LaLupa*

Ciao Lupa, 
sei sempre avanti...


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2007)

*VABBE*

Aspetta...a star zitto non ci riesco!!!LUPA hai visto prima eravamo io e te...adesso ci son nuovi paladini della giustizia....abbiam fatto il nostro tempo cara lupa...ti giuro chr a legger i nomi dei nuovi paladini della verità, mi viene da star male........dalle risate!!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2007)

C'e' chi non capisce un caxxo come sempre... c'e' amche chi credeva di aver capito tutto e ancora non ha capito un caxxo...

Ma vabe' c'e' posto per tutti


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io ho fatto un passo per portarvi le chiavi del pulmino... nel frattempo vedo che è diventato a due piani... quasi nessuno escluso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lasciarci le chiavi... che esagerata...
adesso, anche a voler vedere montagne verdi e le corse di una bambina...resta il fatto che nemmeno tu ti sei risparmiata, qui dentro.


----------



## MariLea (19 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta...a star zitto non ci riesco!!!LUPA hai visto prima eravamo io e te...adesso ci son nuovi paladini della giustizia....abbiam fatto il nostro tempo cara lupa...ti giuro chr a legger i nomi dei nuovi paladini della verità, mi viene da star male........dalle risate!!!!!!!


ma di che stai parlando?
paladini della verità.. della giustizia... ???
mi sa che stai travisando.. cmq fa nulla


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2007)

*Mailea*

Mailea non sto travisando...lupa ha capito.....credimi non mi riferivo certo a te..mi riferivo ad altro!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Novembre 2007)

*Era già tutto previsto...*



mailea ha detto:


> Ciao Lupa,
> sei sempre avanti...


Se quelle prese di posizione, che qualcuno/a ha voluto leggere solo come ricerca di visibilità personale, fossero state interpretate fin da subito come richiesta di fermezza e coerenza verso determinati fenomeni, proprio per arginarli e magari perchè già visti in alòtre situazioni, forse e ribadisco il forse, ora ci sarebbero meno rodimenti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dove son finiti gli inviti ad ignorare, a "cacafottersene", i "machettefrega", "i problemi son solo i tuoi/vostri?" e compagnia cantando? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sorridete, siete su candid camera!


----------



## MariLea (19 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mailea non sto travisando...lupa ha capito.....credimi non mi riferivo certo a te..mi riferivo ad altro!!!


va bene, se era una battuta tra voi... ok


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se quelle prese di posizione, che qualcuno/a ha voluto leggere solo come ricerca di visibilità personale, fossero state interpretate fin da subito come richiesta di fermezza e coerenza verso determinati fenomeni, proprio per arginarli e magari perchè già visti in alòtre situazioni, forse e ribadisco il forse, ora ci sarebbero meno rodimenti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
continuano...eccome se continuano.
ma ci siam rotti le scatole di ignorare
1) non serve ad un tubo
2) il forum è diventato illeggibile.Noi possiamo anche filtrare, ma chi legge dall'esterno non capisce più una mazza ed è UNA VERGOGNA
3) ci stanno davvero prendendo per il BIIIIP
4) c'è di mezzo l'imparzialità, la segretezza dei dati, la professionalità------è l'ora di piantarla di far finta di nulla.Vogliamo spiegazioni...abbiamo anche versato soldi per sostenere il forum


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2007)

*feddy*

Buon giorno anche a te feddy....però dai, adesso è divertente osservare....adesso ho capito che l'insulto,l'offesa,si doveva ignorare...ma cazzo registrarsi con due nick è cosa che và perseguita...cazzo questo è un forum di elite!!!!


----------



## MariLea (19 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se quelle prese di posizione, che qualcuno/a ha voluto leggere solo come ricerca di visibilità personale, fossero state interpretate fin da subito come richiesta di fermezza e coerenza verso determinati fenomeni, proprio per arginarli e magari perchè già visti in alòtre situazioni, forse e ribadisco il forse, ora ci sarebbero meno rodimenti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'invito ad ignorare... per me è sempre valido
l'admin ha detto che senza iscrizione obbligatoria avrebbe avuto le mani legate.. ed abbiamo votato pro...
non credevo servisse per controllare se l'utente ha più nick.. chissenefrega scusa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ho detto a lupa che è avanti perchè se n'è andata...


----------



## Iris (19 Novembre 2007)

Ognuno reagisce secondo il proprio carattere e in base a ciò che ritiene opportuno.
Ma quelli di noi che al Forum ci tenevano...hanno reagito...chi ignorando...chi rispondendo per le rime....chi evitando interventi....
E' da notare che nessuna delle strategie è servita...evidentemente doveva andare così...


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2007)

*mailea*

Perdonami ma lupa dovrebbe rimanere e godersi lo spettacolo...certo aveva capito l'insorgere di alcune contraddizioni,di alcune sinistre storture...vabbè che non era la sola....!MAilea diciamocelo è veramente un peccato che intervenga così raramente!


----------



## MariLea (19 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami ma lupa dovrebbe rimanere e godersi lo spettacolo...certo aveva capito l'insorgere di alcune contraddizioni,di alcune sinistre storture...vabbè che non era la sola....!MAilea diciamocelo è veramente un peccato che intervenga così raramente!


è veramente un peccato come il fatto che man mano andranno via in tanti...


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2007)

*mailea*

HAi ragione....e pesati i nuovi....il saldo è decisamente in passivo....facendo le dovute eccezioni!!!


----------



## Old Angel (19 Novembre 2007)

Mi spiace dirlo ma purtroppo non posso dare tutti i torti all'Admin, si ritrova a moderare beghe su argomenti che forse manco gli interessano cercando di fare l'interesse di tutti, che sia giusto o sbagliato quello che ha fatto non lo so anche perchè non ha dato motivazioni quindi non posso giudicare.....a questo punto che dire......consiglierei che un paio di frequentatori del forum magari tra i più datati si prenda la bega di diventare moderatore sempre Admin consenziente.......chiaramente mettendo in conto di prendersi un pacco di bestemmie contro per i prossimi mesi......io lo dico subito mi astengo


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Mi spiace dirlo ma purtroppo non posso dare tutti i torti all'Admin, si ritrova a moderare beghe su argomenti che forse manco gli interessano cercando di fare l'interesse di tutti, che sia giusto o sbagliato quello che ha fatto non lo so anche perchè non ha dato motivazioni quindi non posso giudicare.....a questo punto che dire......consiglierei che un paio di frequentatori del forum magari tra i più datati si prenda la bega di diventare moderatore sempre Admin consenziente.......chiaramente mettendo in conto di prendersi un pacco di bestemmie contro per i prossimi mesi......io lo dico subito mi astengo


Angel ... sei fuori binario.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2007)

*angel*

Angel credo che il problema sia l'impostazione...che i propretari han dato al sito...o meglio la non impostazione....la totale assenza di regole....per cui.....!Cmq sul comportamento dell'admin non giudico perche non ho elementi!!!


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Personalmente non e' l'insulto che mi sta urtando... neanche la presenza di determinati fenomeni paranormali...
> 
> 
> Mi urta la condotta di chi dovrebbe essere o completamente imparziale, o volere il bene del forum... ma essere essere di parte e manco per il bene del forum mi sembra un attimino troppo


non credo che l'admin si sia accorto di aver chiuso un tread che parlava in generale. Credo si sia confuso, credendo parlasse di doppi nick di cometa. Oltretutto la stessa cometa ha montato un caso aprendo un contro-tread che l'admin ha poi spostato...insomma, errare è umano.
Io non penso, per rispondere ad altri, che andar via sia la soluzione.
Questo forum è un bar dove incontro gli amici, anche se c'è anche gente indifferente o sgradevole.
Perseguo la mia strada, converso con chi mi pare, faccio nomi se necessario, ignoro chi non mi interessa o non mi risponde o non si mette in discussione, rispondo con pacatezza se lo ritengo necessario. Non avverto il disagio perchè non me ne faccio toccare.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ognuno reagisce secondo il proprio carattere e in base a ciò che ritiene opportuno.
> Ma quelli di noi che al Forum ci tenevano...hanno reagito...chi ignorando...chi rispondendo per le rime....chi evitando interventi....
> E' da notare che nessuna delle strategie è servita...evidentemente doveva andare così...


Non sono servite perchè il problema non erano le reazioni prima di alcuni e ora di altri che allora addirittura avevano sbeffeggiato quei primi che si erano allarmati del trend!

Il problema è che sia le rimostranze di quelli o di questi non han smosso una certa linea: si continua a confidare sulla automoderazione, la correttezza e il capire che a tutto c'è un limite, di chi assolutamente limite non ha, nè moderazione per sè o per gli altri, nè tantomeno capacità alcuna di discernimento! 

Chi visse sperando...morì... non si può dire?!?!


----------



## Old Angel (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Angel ... sei fuori binario.


Perchè fuori binario? mi pare che fino adesso ha fatto di tutto, mettendo pure dindi di tasca propria (e non pochi) per far si che tutti fossero felici e contenti, poi dopo i casini recenti gli si è chiesto di moderare il forum cosa che forse a lui non gli ha mai fregato più di tanto, che sia proprietario del dominio non vuol dire che l'argomento gli interessi, tra l'altro il Forum e sito se non erro gli è stato ceduto (Fa)


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2007)

Veramente... qualcuno si lamentava di un unico utente... che infatti ora non e' quello in particolare che sta creando casini..

Non mi fate ridere accampandovi meriti "di veggenza" che non avete mai avuto... e non avete... infatti tra i veggenti non ho mai letto nessun commento alle schifezze scritte da una certa utenza... ne commenti alle offese fatte da questa certa utenza... Vi siete concentrati sul cercare di bannare Chensamurai... lasciondo campo libero e talvolta dando pure corda ai reali PAZZI DA MANICOMIO!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Perchè fuori binario? mi pare che fino adesso ha fatto di tutto, mettendo pure dindi di tasca propria (e non pochi) per far si che tutti fossero felici e contenti, poi dopo i casini recenti gli si è chiesto di moderare il forum cosa che forse a lui non gli ha mai fregato più di tanto, che sia proprietario del dominio non vuol dire che l'argomento gli interessi, tra l'altro il Forum e sito se non erro gli è stato ceduto (Fa)


ma quando mai?ceduto??


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente... qualcuno si lamentava di un unico utente... che infatti ora non e' quello in particolare che sta creando casini..
> 
> Non mi fate ridere accampandovi meriti "di veggenza" che non avete mai avuto... e non avete... infatti tra i veggenti non ho mai letto nessun commento alle schifezze scritte da una certa utenza... ne commenti alle offese fatte da questa certa utenza... Vi siete concentrati sul cercare di bannare Chensamurai... lasciondo campo libero e talvolta dando pure corda ai reali PAZZI DA MANICOMIO!!!




Piu' chiaro di cosi non si puo'.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente... qualcuno si lamentava di un unico utente... che infatti ora non e' quello in particolare che sta creando casini..
> 
> Non mi fate ridere accampandovi meriti "di veggenza" che non avete mai avuto... e non avete... infatti tra i veggenti non ho mai letto nessun commento alle schifezze scritte da una certa utenza... ne commenti alle offese fatte da questa certa utenza... Vi siete concentrati sul cercare di bannare Chensamurai... lasciondo campo libero e talvolta dando pure corda ai reali PAZZI DA MANICOMIO!!!


Non diciamo puttanate per favore!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se non si vuol ammettere che il permettere ad UNO di offendere, prendere il culo e compagnia cantando, senza muover un dito sulla tastiera e dando dei visionari a chi questi atteggiamenti stigmatizzata (e questa è scritto nero su bianco, non è un'interpretazione!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) è un'autorizzazione implicita ad altri di seguire sulla stessa linea, ora fa ridere e non poco veder tutto questo agitarsi per una situazione che ne è diretta conseguenza!

Diciamo che ognuno si terrà i pazzi suoi e amen!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto al nessun commento...vai a rileggere!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

no, ma infatti. il forum va lasciato cosi come è.
pariteticamente, va lascita anche e me, però, la libertà di sfaculare cometa.
ora, parliamo pure di libertà fino al 2037, ma la sostanza non cambia.
a me che actarus sia cat, non cambia di un cazzo l'affetto che ho per il forum, come non me lo cambia il fatto che una mocciosa come cometa mi venga a dire che lei ha già capito il senso della vita.
è la sostanza a fare la differenza...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non diciamo puttanate per favore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa Feddy che cosa dici tu... Non e' il permettere a uno di offendere... la cosa credo che vada molto oltre l'offendere ed e' quello che ho scritto in piu' di un thread... *l'offesa non e' il problema* possono scrivermi stronza mille volte su ogni post... quello non mi disturba e se vai un attimo in giro capirai QUALE E' IL REALE PROBLEMA!!!

Poi se tu ed altri volete accamparvi meriti che non avete fate pure... Per me vi siete concentrati sull' utente sbagliato... cosa anche questa, che ho scritto e riscritto


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, ma infatti. il forum va lasciato cosi come è.
> pariteticamente, va lascita anche e me, però, la libertà di sfaculare cometa.
> ora, parliamo pure di libertà fino al 2037, ma la sostanza non cambia.
> a me che actarus sia cat, non cambia di un cazzo l'affetto che ho per il forum, come non me lo cambia il fatto che una mocciosa come cometa mi venga a dire che lei ha già capito il senso della vita.
> è la sostanza a fare la differenza...





























































Mi hai fatto venire le lacrime agli occhi.
E' così.
L'unica cosa che non quoto è "mocciosa". il problema di cometa, parere personale, non è l'età, ma la convinzione di aver capito tutto, e anceh qualcosa in più.


----------



## Iris (19 Novembre 2007)

*lettrice*

Con tutto il rispetto, per me l'offesa è un problema. Da qualunque parte provenga...non parlo solo di chen, sia chiaro, e a chiunque sia diretta..
Non pretendo che qualcuno mi difenda, non l'ho mai preteso, ma credo di avere il diritto di esprimere il mio fastidio.
In genere quando vengo offesa, chiudo , o passo ad altro..
Le poche volte che ho ribattuto alle offese, me ne sono pentita, perchè mi sono sentita più idiota di chi me le lanciava...ma questo è altro discorso.
L'insulto mi dà fastidio, comunque e da chiunque provenga.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa Feddy che cosa dici tu... Non e' il permettere a uno di offendere... la cosa credo che vada molto oltre l'offendere ed e' quello che ho scritto in piu' di un thread... *l'offesa non e' il problema* possono scrivermi stronza mille volte su ogni post... quello non mi disturba e se vai un attimo in giro capirai QUALE E' IL REALE PROBLEMA!!!
> 
> Poi se tu ed altri volete accamparvi meriti che non avete fate pure... Per me vi siete concentrati sull' utente sbagliato... cosa anche questa, che ho scritto e riscritto


Senti, spaccare il capello in quattro serve a ben poco!

Vi son comportamenti che TU ed ALTRE/I ritenete inaccettabili (clonazioni, riferimenti a cose private etc etc) ok?

Lo stesso era per me ed altri/e riguardo ad altri atteggiamenti (offese, sminuire sempre e comunque in malo modo quel che dice chicchessia che non sia conforme al pensiero unico), ok?

La sostanza è che quello che era il clima e il modus vivendi e il relazionarsi tra utenti di 6-8 mesi fa di questo forum è andato a farsi fottere. OK?

IO lo individuo nel permissivismo usato con il samurai, TU & c. in quello successivo (con neanche tanto velati riferimenti a possibili collusioni) con questi altri utenti.

La sostanza non cambia: il forum è da mò che è scaduto! (sarà per quella sostanza?:carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non se ne esce a chiacchiere!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire le lacrime agli occhi.
> E' così.
> L'unica cosa che non quoto è "mocciosa". il problema di cometa, parere personale, non è l'età, ma la convinzione di aver capito tutto, e anceh qualcosa in più.


e invece io mi permetto pure di chiamarla mocciosa, guarda un po'...
e sai perché? della mocciosa ha la supponenza. cosa che non ho mai fatto passare a mio figlio.
a 18 anni è giusto vivere di ideali... ma non puoi avere la pretesa di insegnare la vita agli altri.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, per me l'offesa è un problema. Da qualunque parte provenga...non parlo solo di chen, sia chiaro, e a chiunque sia diretta..
> Non pretendo che qualcuno mi difenda, non l'ho mai preteso, ma credo di avere il diritto di esprimere il mio fastidio.
> In genere quando vengo offesa, chiudo , o passo ad altro..
> Le poche volte che ho ribattuto alle offese, me ne sono pentita, perchè mi sono sentita più idiota di chi me le lanciava...ma questo è altro discorso.
> L'insulto mi dà fastidio, comunque e da chiunque provenga.


Ok capisco ma per me non lo e'... in qualunque modo mi possano chiamare la cosa non mi tocca... e anche quando sono stata "insultata" ... giusto stamattina sono stata chiamata *Stronza*... e anche gratuitamente... non ho risposto a questo utente con altri insulti... il problema noin e' che mi si chiami stronza... il problema e' che chi mi chiama stronza e' PROTETTA.


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Senti, spaccare il capello in quattro serve a ben poco!
> 
> Vi son comportamenti che TU ed ALTRE/I ritenete inaccettabili (clonazioni, riferimenti a cose private etc etc) ok?
> 
> ...


... senti, _piscia_-sotto, il TUO vero problema sai qual è?... è che il forum si è alzato di livello... che le analisi che vengono fatte sono sempre più sofisticate e raffinate... che qui, c'è gente che risponde a quello che scrivo e lo fa ad alto livello... tu, invece, come altri, scrivi banalità... ed essendo un forum pubblico è un mio diritto scrivere che una cosa è banale se a mio parere lo è... nessuno è stato permissivo con me... evidente-_mente_ si è ritenuto che il mio contributo a questo forum fosse im-_portante_... approvo PIENA-_MENTE_ il _comporta_-mento di Zeus-Admin... qui, devono poter scrivere TUTTI... ognuno scriva quel che gli pare... con uno, dieci o cento nick... _chi se ne frega_?... io guardo alle idee... alle consider-_azioni_... del resto, me ne fotto...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, _piscia_-sotto, il TUO vero problema sai qual è?... è che il forum si è alzato di livello... che le analisi che vengono fatte sono sempre più sofisticate e raffinate... che qui, c'è gente che risponde a quello che scrivo e lo fa ad alto livello... tu, invece, come altri, scrivi banalità... ed essendo un forum pubblico è un mio diritto scrivere che una cosa è banale se a mio parere lo è... nessuno è stato permissivo con me... evidente-_mente_ si è ritenuto che il mio contributo a questo forum fosse im-_portante_... approvo PIENA-_MENTE_ il _comporta_-mento di Zeus-Admin... qui, devono poter scrivere TUTTI... ognuno scriva quel che gli pare... con uno, dieci o cento nick... _chi se ne frega_?... io guardo alle idee... alle consider-_azioni_... del resto, me ne fotto...


*Eh no!!!!

Ognuno  scrive quello che gli pare nel limite del rispetto... Questo diventera' posto per pazzi e puttane*


----------



## Iris (19 Novembre 2007)

Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa...


 
e anche io mi associo!


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

Ho io qualcosa che non va?
Perdo interesse in queste discussioni nel giro di pochi minuti....


----------



## Iris (19 Novembre 2007)

Non ti preoccupare...qualcuno ravviverà la conversazione a forza di insulti e porcate....


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> e anche io mi associo!


Io aderisco con la mia firma.


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *E no!!!!*
> 
> *Ognuno scrive quello che gli pare nel limite del rispetto... Questo diventera' posto per pazzi e puttane*


 
... immagino che vorrai essere TU a dare la patente di PAZZO e quella di PUTTANA, vero?... che farai, passerai nick per nick imprimendo la Stella di David, di colore giallo-oro, con la scritta JUDE?... guarda che l'abbiamo già vista questa storia... anche i nazisti consideravano gli ebrei dei pazzi inferiori e le ebree delle puttane da strada... usavano stelle e triangoli... non SEI TU la misura del mondo o la misura di questa comunità... il giorno in cui Zeus-admin decidesse di dare il via allo sterminio dei nick, sarò il primo ad andarmene... da solo... con le mie gambe... ti ricordo che Oscuro ha insultato me e tutta la mia famiglia ma MAI, e sottolineo MAI, ne ho chiesto l'allontanamento... anzi, gli ho chiesto di RIMANERE... e ci siamo stretti la mano... questa comunità deve, semmai, CRESCERE... non IMPOVERIRSI... c'è posto per TUTTI... TROIE, LADRI, GENI, PROFESSORI, ANALFABETI, CONTADINI, ADOLESCENTI, IMBROGLIONI, ANZIANI... DIO ha dato la terra a TUTTI loro... Zeus-admin, sarà pur capace di dargli questo angolo di libertà... questo forum...


----------



## La Lupa (19 Novembre 2007)

E io invece non posso credere a quello che leggo.

Quindi i casi sono due: o io sono davvero avanti, o parecchi di voi sono davvero ipocriti.
(non che ne dubitassi, ma così se ne accorgono anche gli altri).


*Eh no!!!!

Ognuno scrive quello che gli pare nel limite del rispetto... Questo diventera' posto per pazzi e puttane*


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, _piscia_-sotto, il TUO vero problema sai qual è?... è che il forum si è alzato di livello... che le analisi che vengono fatte sono sempre più sofisticate e raffinate... che qui, c'è gente che risponde a quello che scrivo e lo fa ad alto livello... tu, invece, come altri, scrivi banalità... ed essendo un forum pubblico è un mio diritto scrivere che una cosa è banale se a mio parere lo è... nessuno è stato permissivo con me... evidente-_mente_ si è ritenuto che il mio contributo a questo forum fosse im-_portante_... approvo PIENA-_MENTE_ il _comporta_-mento di Zeus-Admin... qui, devono poter scrivere TUTTI... ognuno scriva quel che gli pare... con uno, dieci o cento nick... _chi se ne frega_?... io guardo alle idee... alle consider-_azioni_... del resto, me ne fotto...


giusto. ma a questo punto è d'uopo chiedersi perché certe discussioni vengano chiuse.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... immagino che vorrai essere TU a dare la patente di PAZZO e quella di PUTTANA, vero?... che farai, passerai nick per nick imprimendo la Stella di David, di colore giallo-oro, con la scritta JUDE?... guarda che l'abbiamo già vista questa storia... anche i nazisti consideravano gli ebrei dei pazzi inferiori e le ebree delle puttane da strada... usavano stelle e triangoli... non SEI TU la misura del mondo o la misura di questa comunità... il giorno in cui Zeus-admin decidesse di dare il via allo sterminio dei nick, sarò il primo ad andarmene... da solo... con le mie gambe... ti ricordo che Oscuro ha insultato me e tutta la mia famiglia ma MAI, e sottolineo MAI, ne ho chiesto l'allontanamento... anzi, gli ho chiesto di RIMANERE... e ci siamo stretti la mano... questa comunità deve, semmai, CRESCERE... non IMPOVERIRSI... c'è posto per TUTTI... TROIE, LADRI, GENI, PROFESSORI, ANALFABETI, CONTADINI, ADOLESCENTI, IMBROGLIONI, ANZIANI... DIO ha dato la terra a TUTTI loro... Zeus-admin, sarà pur capace di dargli questo angolo di libertà... questo forum...


 
cìè posto per tutti..così tu li puoi insultare meglio...dando dei morti di fame agli stessi che ora difendi....


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> giusto. ma a questo punto è d'uopo chiedersi perché certe discussioni vengano chiuse.


esatto,
ma sai: la coerenza non è certamente caratteristica di chi predica la democrazia e poi nomina Admin Zeus...


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> giusto. ma a questo punto è d'uopo chiedersi perché certe discussioni vengano chiuse.


... Zeus-admin ha fatto la cosa giusta... si stava adombrando il sospetto che Cometa avesse dei cloni... ha verificato e prontamente *SMENTITO*... a quel punto, ha fatto bene a chiudere...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E io invece non posso credere a quello che leggo.
> 
> Quindi i casi sono due: o io sono davvero avanti, o parecchi di voi sono davvero ipocriti.
> (non che ne dubitassi, ma così se ne accorgono anche gli altri).
> ...



Quindi sartei ipocrita... divertente detto da una che non ha manco il coraggio per quotarmi e dirmi apertamente che sono un'ipocrita... l'ho gia' detto a Feddy... per me tu non hai capito una mazza... come nella maggior parte dei casi... poi se ci tieni a ritenrti avanti fai pure 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabe' per una volta mi son sforzata di risponderti


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Zeus-admin ha fatto la cosa giusta... si stava adombrando il sospetto che Cometa avesse dei cloni... ha verificato e prontamente *SMENTITO*... a quel punto, ha fatto bene a chiudere...


ero arrivata a pensare che cometa potesse essere una invenzione delle solite di nadamas.
il fatto che non sia un clone non è che mi renda felice. a pensarci bene... magari lo fosse. resta il fatto che io da lei non intendo prendere lezioni di vita.
se ci prova sa già cosa aspettarsi...


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... immagino che vorrai essere TU a dare la patente di PAZZO e quella di PUTTANA, vero?... che farai, passerai nick per nick imprimendo la Stella di David, di colore giallo-oro, con la scritta JUDE?... guarda che l'abbiamo già vista questa storia... anche i nazisti consideravano gli ebrei dei pazzi inferiori e le ebree delle puttane da strada... usavano stelle e triangoli... non SEI TU la misura del mondo o la misura di questa comunità... il giorno in cui Zeus-admin decidesse di dare il via allo sterminio dei nick, sarò il primo ad andarmene... da solo... con le mie gambe... ti ricordo che Oscuro ha insultato me e tutta la mia famiglia ma MAI, e sottolineo MAI, ne ho chiesto l'allontanamento... anzi, gli ho chiesto di RIMANERE... e ci siamo stretti la mano... *questa comunità deve, semmai, CRESCERE... non IMPOVERIRSI*... c'è posto per TUTTI... TROIE, LADRI, GENI, PROFESSORI, ANALFABETI, CONTADINI, ADOLESCENTI, IMBROGLIONI, ANZIANI... DIO ha dato la terra a TUTTI loro... Zeus-admin, sarà pur capace di dargli questo angolo di libertà... questo forum...


non posso non quotare, anche perchè il cervello di chen, quando lo usa, si sa che funziona benissimo.



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Zeus-admin ha fatto la cosa giusta... si stava adombrando il sospetto che Cometa avesse dei cloni... ha verificato e prontamente *SMENTITO*... a quel punto, ha fatto bene a chiudere...


No, non ha fatto bene a chiudere, perchè tale sospetto è nato lungo il tread e solo per un paio di battute, con risposte di chi voleva chiarezza, non c'erano offese o insulti, partendo dal dire che avere due o più nick non è insulto. 
Ha verificato e smentito. Poi doveva stare fermo. Perchè le riflessioni di persa e di chi volesse intervenire continuassero in serenità. non posso non pensare che sia stat una cosa involontaria e che giovanni abbia creduto di far bene. D'altronde non gliene viene nulla, dal forum, e non vedo perchè dovrebbe improvvisamente mostrare preferenze. Lui lavora per noi e noi abbiamo due doveri: mostrarci all'altezza del forum (mantenendo rispetto reciproco) efargli notare dove portebbe intervenire e /o dove sbaglia.


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Novembre 2007)

Io non sono entrata in merito sino adesso pero' ritengo di dover dire che questi forum sono stati ideati per il reciproco scambio di idee, e credo che dal momento dell'iscrizione non viene richiesto alcun titolo di studio, professione ed età ogniuno possa esprime la propria opinione anche se modesta.
E' altresì vero che non solo la buona educazione ed il buon senso dovrebbe portare chiunque, soprattutto quelli che si  vantano di avere conoscenze e capacità sopra la media, ad avere il rispetto per le altri come persone e come pensiero.
Non siamo tutti dei geni, e vantarsi delle proprie capacità sminuendo il prossimo con le offese, è per me addirittura dare dismostrazione della propria inadeguatezza.
E non per fare retorica ma chi è piu' grande dovrebbe accettare le idee di una mente giovane che si affaccia al mondo perchè piu' libera e fresca, come chi avendo meno esperienza dovrebbe accettare le critiche ed i suggerimenti, portando rispetto, per chi ne ha già vista un bel po' di acqua passare sotto i ponti. (senza dare del vecchio a nessuno)
E a parer mio anche una puttana è in grado di dare un intelligente contributo.
Questo è il mio pensiero e la mia educazione.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non posso non quotare, anche perchè il cervello di chen, quando lo usa, si sa che funziona benissimo.
> 
> 
> Già...anche Hitler quando voleva il cervello lo usava benissimo....


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> cìè posto per tutti..così tu li puoi insultare meglio...dando dei morti di fame agli stessi che ora difendi....


... come sempre, non sei in grado di soppesare la profonda differenza che passa tra il dibattito forte, magari anche con qualche parola di troppo e... l'affermare che a *QUALCUNO*, deve essere *PROIBITA* l'entrata in questo forum... _riesci a capirne la differenza_?... vedi, tu magari scrivi quella che a me sembra essere una stronzata... io ti rispondo... magari ce le suoniamo di brutto... _MA_... attenta... una cosa è certa: 

*IO DIFENDERO' SEMPRE IL TUO DIRITTO A SCRIVERE STRONZATE, COSI' COME DIFENDERO' IL MIO DIRITTO DI CRITICARLE*...​
... se questo forum deve essere lo specchio, in qualche modo, della vita, _la vita deve entrarci_... e la vita non è fatta solamente di ciò che piace a te... o a me... o a Lettrice... la vita accoglie TUTTI... belli e brutti... intelligenti e ottusi... poveri e ricchi... TUTTI... se vuoi un'oasi del WWF... affari tuoi... non fa per me... io voglio vivere... ​


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... come sempre, non sei in grado di soppesare la profonda differenza che passa tra il dibattito forte, magari anche con qualche parola di troppo e... l'affermare che a *QUALCUNO*, deve essere *PROIBITA* l'entrata in questo forum... _riesci a capirne la differenza_?... vedi, tu magari scrivi quella che a me sembra essere una stronzata... io ti rispondo... magari ce le suoniamo di brutto... _MA_... attenta... una cosa è certa:
> 
> *IO DIFENDERO' SEMPRE IL TUO DIRITTO A SCRIVERE STRONZATE, COSI' COME DIFENDERO' IL MIO DIRITTO DI CRITICARLE*...​
> 
> ... se questo forum deve essere lo specchio, in qualche modo, della vita, _la vita deve entrarci_... e la vita non è fatta solamente di ciò che piace a te... o a me... o a Lettrice... la vita accoglie TUTTI... belli e brutti... intelligenti e ottusi... poveri e ricchi... TUTTI... se vuoi un'oasi del WWF... affari tuoi... non fa per me... io voglio vivere... ​


ricordati una cosa....su di me non hai nessuna presa e l'opinione che ho di quello che dici è meno di zero.
questa è l'ultima volta che ti rispondo.puoi giocare con chi ti pare.con me NO.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, _piscia_-sotto, il TUO vero problema sai qual è?... *è che il forum si è alzato di livello*... che le analisi che vengono fatte sono sempre più sofisticate e raffinate... che qui, c'è gente che risponde a quello che scrivo e lo fa ad alto livello... tu, invece, come altri, scrivi banalità... ed essendo un forum pubblico è un mio diritto scrivere che una cosa è banale se a mio parere lo è... nessuno è stato permissivo con me... evidente-_mente_ si è ritenuto che il mio contributo a questo forum fosse im-_portante_... approvo PIENA-_MENTE_ il _comporta_-mento di Zeus-Admin... qui, devono poter scrivere TUTTI... ognuno scriva quel che gli pare... con uno, dieci o cento nick... _chi se ne frega_?... io guardo alle idee... alle consider-_azioni_... del resto, me ne fotto...


Il forum si è alzato di livello?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















DAI, SU, SU, PRENDI LE GOCCE E COME DISSE RE JUAN CARLOS A CHAVEZ: CAJATE!


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Io non sono entrata in merito sino adesso pero' ritengo di dover dire che questi forum sono stati ideati per il reciproco scambio di idee, e credo che dal momento dell'iscrizione non viene richiesto alcun titolo di studio, professione ed età ogniuno possa esprime la propria opinione anche se modesta.
> E' altresì vero che non solo la buona educazione ed il buon senso dovrebbe portare chiunque, soprattutto quelli che si vantano di avere conoscenze e capacità sopra la media, ad avere il rispetto per le altri come persone e come pensiero.
> Non siamo tutti dei geni, e vantarsi delle proprie capacità sminuendo il prossimo con le offese, è per me addirittura dare dismostrazione della propria inadeguatezza.
> E non per fare retorica ma chi è piu' grande dovrebbe accettare le idee di una mente giovane che si affaccia al mondo perchè piu' libera e fresca, come chi avendo meno esperienza dovrebbe accettare le critiche ed i suggerimenti, portando rispetto, per chi ne ha già vista un bel po' di acqua passare sotto i ponti. (senza dare del vecchio a nessuno)
> ...


... sono d'accordo... anche una puttana può dare il suo contributo... poi, se per il resto ti riferisci a me, sappi che io metto nel tritacarne i concetti e gli scritti... ma non le persone... con le cose che scrivi, posso fare quello che mi pare... se ravviso ipocrisia, ho la libertà di evidenziarlo... se non sono d'accordo, ho la libertà di scriverlo... se un concetto è banale, ho la libertà di demolirlo... questa è la DIALETTICA... _tesi, antitesi e sintesi_... non sono processi indolori... ma se non si vuole soffrire, l'unica strada è negarsi alla vita... forse...


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ricordati una cosa....su di me non hai nessuna presa e l'opinione che ho di quello che dici è meno di zero.
> questa è l'ultima volta che ti rispondo.puoi giocare con chi ti pare.con me NO.


... è evidente che ti ho messa all'angolo... sei come un pugile suonato... non sai come ribattere alle evidenti VERITA' che ho scritto... comunque, liberissima di fare come meglio credi... liberissimo, io, di *fottermene*...


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il forum si è alzato di livello?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hai ragione _piscia_-sotto... hi, hi, hi... non si è alzato il livello... diciamo che si è alzato _OLTRE_ il _TUO_ livello... hi, hi, hi... livello, il _TUO_, che chiunque può ben rilevare leggendo quel che scrivi... e come lo scrivi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Actarus (19 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*

Nota solo una semplice cosa.
Durante il week end è stata data del clone a cometa, insultandola con epiteti che tutti possono leggere, l'admin ha  verificato che lei non è un clone ma NESSUNO, nessuno le ha chiesto scusa per tutto quello che è stato detto.

Chen, lo ripeterò ancora e ancora, ha solo 17 anni, l'esempio che hanno dato certi adulti non è stato tra i migliori.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Io non sono entrata in merito sino adesso pero' ritengo di dover dire che questi forum sono stati ideati per il reciproco scambio di idee, e credo che dal momento dell'iscrizione non viene richiesto alcun titolo di studio, professione ed età ogniuno possa esprime la propria opinione anche se modesta.
> E' altresì vero che non solo la buona educazione ed il buon senso dovrebbe portare chiunque, soprattutto quelli che si vantano di avere conoscenze e capacità sopra la media, ad avere il rispetto per le altri come persone e come pensiero.
> Non siamo tutti dei geni, e vantarsi delle proprie capacità sminuendo il prossimo con le offese, è per me addirittura dare dismostrazione della propria inadeguatezza.
> E non per fare retorica ma chi è piu' grande dovrebbe accettare le idee di una mente giovane che si affaccia al mondo perchè piu' libera e fresca, come chi avendo meno esperienza dovrebbe accettare le critiche ed i suggerimenti, portando rispetto, per chi ne ha già vista un bel po' di acqua passare sotto i ponti. (senza dare del vecchio a nessuno)
> ...


già anche una puttana.  e no perchè son cose...
hai un reddito lordo che supera i 210.000 euri? no? fammi il pieno e puliscimi i vetri.
no perchè certe differenze son mica indifferenenti, intendiamoci..
magari il marocchino me lo scopo, ma poi gli chiedo il cud o il 730. così, eh, tanto per non sbagliarmi..


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Nota solo una semplice cosa.
> Durante il week end è stata data del clone a cometa, insultandola con epiteti che tutti possono leggere, l'admin ha verificato che lei non è un clone ma NESSUNO, nessuno le ha chiesto scusa per tutto quello che è stato detto.
> 
> Chen, lo ripeterò ancora e ancora, ha solo 17 anni, l'esempio che hanno dato certi adulti non è stato tra i migliori.


... Actarus... _sono con te_... per questo sono intervenuto... non aspettarti che i maestri della delazione e del sospetto... gli scarafaggi del "_dagli all'untore_", si ravvedano... nemmeno dopo le verifiche di Zeus-admin... comunque, la mia spada è sempre pronta... sempre dalla parte dei più deboli... sempre...


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Novembre 2007)

*chen*

Saro' chiara, non mi riferivo a te ma in generale, poi se come si dice tu hai la coda di paglia non è un problema mio.
Di quello che scrivo ci puoi fare quello che piu' ti piace, se ti soddisfa guarda te lo puoi anche stampare e non ti sto' a dire come lo puoi usare......... quello che dico io è che nell'esprimere un idea non è necessario offendere solo perchè non ti trovi d'accordo di pensiero. Urlare ed offendere sono i modi piu' semplici per ottenere il risultato di non essere ascoltati. Dal momento che scrivi cose interessanti sarebbe meglio se tu non riducessi il tuo valore.
Mi hai dato della bimbetta, francamente mi è scivolato addosso, ma avrei 36 anni in altri tempi sarei bisnonna e già morta!!!!!!!!
In merito al resto tu la chiami DIALETTICA, io la chiamerei piu' propriamente DEMOCRAZIA. 
Aggiungo quanto ne vale la pensa di stare qui a litigare sul io sono piu' bravo, tu sei falsa, io sono piu intelligente ecc. ecc ????????? Ma ci rendiamo conto che qui tutti alla fine siamo tutti così GRANDI da nascondersi dietro l'anonimato!
Punto e non dico altro.


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> già anche una puttana. e no perchè son cose...
> hai un reddito lordo che supera i 210.000 euri? no? fammi il pieno e puliscimi i vetri.
> no perchè certe differenze son mica indifferenenti, intendiamoci..
> magari il marocchino me lo scopo, ma poi gli chiedo il cud o il 730. così, eh, tanto per non sbagliarmi..


... Annetta, questo forum deve continuare ad essere un universo in espansione... capisci?... *DENTRO TUTTI*... commistione feconda di idee, di concetti, di punti di vista... _in libertà_... un coacervo di "_pensieri_"... solo così ne nasce quel che ne nasce... siamo giunti a discutere del concetto cristiano e greco, di perdono... del concetto di possesso... del senso psicologico delle cose... del costruttivismo radicale... dell'ermeneutica... capisci?... ognuno, a modo suo, ha contribuito a discussioni che, in genere, si fanno solo nelle università o in una cerchia molto ristretta di persone... ti sembra poco?... per questo io dico: *DENTRO TUTTI*... ci sono puttane in giro?... e chi se ne frega?... sono interessato all'opinione che una puttana si fa circa la metafora "biologica" delle relazioni e del pensiero umano... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Nota solo una semplice cosa.
> Durante il week end è stata data del clone a cometa, insultandola con epiteti che tutti possono leggere, l'admin ha verificato che lei non è un clone ma NESSUNO, nessuno le ha chiesto scusa per tutto quello che è stato detto.
> 
> Chen, lo ripeterò ancora e ancora, ha solo 17 anni, l'esempio che hanno dato certi adulti non è stato tra i migliori.


Da adulta vuole essere trattata e da adulta l'abbiamo tutti trattata.
Per quanto riguarda gli insulti mi pare leggendo che al massimo le abbiano detto che era un clone, che insulto non è, ma lei ha sapputo ben difendersi, anche con aggressività e volgarità se riteneva opportuno.
Non ritengo nè di scusarla nè di proteggerla per l'età. 
E' adulta nelle azioni e lo sarà anche nelle responsabilità.
Se poi si è sentita offesa perchè molti (me inclusa) le abbiamo detto che deve ancora maturare e che non ha le verità assolute ma deve mettersi in discussione.... beh, bon sono certo offese!


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> già anche una puttana. e no perchè son cose...
> hai un reddito lordo che supera i 210.000 euri? no? fammi il pieno e puliscimi i vetri.
> no perchè certe differenze son mica indifferenenti, intendiamoci..
> magari il marocchino me lo scopo, ma poi gli chiedo il cud o il 730. così, eh, tanto per non sbagliarmi..


Scusa ma che dici??????? Ti rifesci a me??????
Perchè io non ho tale reddito, me ne infischio del reddito delle persone, e tanto per capirsi io non mi scopo nessuno in qua e la' chiedondogli il Cud e il 730, e poi semmai dovrei chiedergli l'UNICO.
Forse sei abituata a frequentari i salotti chiusi, quelli d'elite per non sapere che anche le puttane e i lavavetri hanno una certa cultura ed intelligenza.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

E' DAVVERO IL TEATRO DELL'ASSURDO DE NO ARTRI.......


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Saro' chiara, non mi riferivo a te ma in generale, poi se come si dice tu hai la coda di paglia non è un problema mio.
> Di quello che scrivo ci puoi fare quello che piu' ti piace, se ti soddisfa guarda te lo puoi anche stampare e non ti sto' a dire come lo puoi usare......... quello che dico io è che nell'esprimere un idea non è necessario offendere solo perchè non ti trovi d'accordo di pensiero. Urlare ed offendere sono i modi piu' semplici per ottenere il risultato di non essere ascoltati. Dal momento che scrivi cose interessanti sarebbe meglio se tu non riducessi il tuo valore.
> Mi hai dato della bimbetta, francamente mi è scivolato addosso, ma avrei 36 anni in altri tempi sarei bisnonna e già morta!!!!!!!!
> In merito al resto tu la chiami DIALETTICA, io la chiamerei piu' propriamente DEMOCRAZIA.
> ...


... senti,_ bambinetta_, io lo chiamo parlar chiaro... tu chiamalo pure coda di paglia... qui si discute e lo si fa con tutte le armi della dialettica e della retorica... sai cos'è la RETORICA?... la dialettica non è la democrazia... sono cose molto diverse... e senza scomodare Giorgio Galli e la dottrina politica, mi limito a dire che l'accesso a questo forum deve essere *garantito a tutti*... *indistintamente*... o si condivide questo principio, oppure si può dare il via all'epurazione... oggi le puttane... domani gli zingari... dopo domani gli ebrei... 

... circa l'anonimato, è una possibilità legata alle regole del forum... sinceramente non me ne frega nulla di sapere il nome e il cognome di chi sta dall'altra parte dello schermo... come ho già detto, sono le IDEE quelle che m'interessano... e in questo universo virtuale, sono le IDEE ad essere _adulte o infantili_... e non le PERSONE...


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> E' DAVVERO IL TEATRO DELL'ASSURDO DE NO ARTRI.......


... sei TU ad essere _assurda_... credimi... dal latino _absurdus_... _ab_... allontanare... _sardus_... parlare saviamente... offendi il senso comune e ripugni nei termini...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Grande82 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non posso non quotare, anche perchè il cervello di chen, quando lo usa, si sa che funziona benissimo.
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hai ragione _piscia_-sotto... hi, hi, hi... non si è alzato il livello... diciamo che si è alzato _OLTRE_ il _TUO_ livello... hi, hi, hi... livello, il _TUO_, che chiunque può ben rilevare leggendo quel che scrivi... e come lo scrivi... hi, hi, hi...


Ufff...davvero mi deludi...sei banale...e noioso più del solito.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Dai, passami Ringhio, che lui almeno capisce!


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ufff...davvero mi deludi...sei banale...e noioso più del solito....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma chi e' ... e' un vecchio utente?


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Novembre 2007)

Stamo in sintesi decendo che tutti possono parlare qui dentro, quello che discuto io ed altri è la forma. Non si puo' liberamente offendere il prossimo perchè lo si ritene meno acculturato o meno intelligenti o meno maturo. Anche perchè tu sarai dall'alto delle tue lauree un maestro nelle tue materie ma se scivoli nelle mie puo' essere anche che sei un totale impreparato perch non si puo' sapere tutto di tutto. Ok?
Aggiungo l'anonimato non è fregarsene di sapere chi ti sta di fronte ma è nascondersi per non dire chi uno è! E' un altra angolatura.
Per ultimo aggiungo, non sono una cima, sono una donna, sono diplomata e sai che mi puo' servire quando vado a fare la spesa di sapere della dottrina, della dottrina politica, della filosofia e di quant'altro.


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Scusa ma che dici??????? Ti rifesci a me??????
> Perchè io non ho tale reddito, me ne infischio del reddito delle persone, e tanto per capirsi io non mi scopo nessuno in qua e la' chiedondogli il Cud e il 730, e poi semmai dovrei chiedergli l'UNICO.
> Forse sei abituata a frequentari i salotti chiusi, quelli d'elite per non sapere che anche le puttane e i lavavetri hanno una certa cultura ed intelligenza.


credo si riferisse a chen e a suoi commenti precedenti...


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> credo si riferisse a chen e a suoi commenti precedenti...


ah ecco!


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Stamo in sintesi decendo che tutti possono parlare qui dentro, quello che discuto io ed altri è la forma. Non si puo' liberamente offendere il prossimo perchè lo si ritene meno acculturato o meno intelligenti o meno maturo. Anche perchè tu sarai dall'alto delle tue lauree un maestro nelle tue materie ma se scivoli nelle mie puo' essere anche che sei un totale impreparato perch non si puo' sapere tutto di tutto. Ok?
> Aggiungo l'anonimato non è fregarsene di sapere chi ti sta di fronte *ma è nascondersi per non dire chi uno è!* E' un altra angolatura.
> Per ultimo aggiungo, non sono una cima, sono una donna, sono diplomata e sai che mi puo' servire quando vado a fare la spesa di sapere della dottrina, della dottrina politica, della filosofia e di quant'altro.


... senti, _ciuffettina_, allora facciamo così: ora che hai fatto la tua bella reprimenda sull'anonimato... ora che ti avevo dato la possibilità di uscirne elegantemente... ora che, invece, preferisci la tranvata sui denti... ora ti dico: visto che hai fatto tutta questa menata sull'anonimato, sull'adultità e cazzate simili, ORA, dai TU, coerentemente, l'esempio... *PUBBLICA IL TUO NOME, COGNOME E INDIRIZZO*... dimostra che quello che hai scritto non sono stronzate e dai TU, che predichi tanto bene, l'esempio...

... se non lo fai... dimostrerai di essere solamente una gran fregnacciara... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Annetta, questo forum deve continuare ad essere un universo in espansione... capisci?... *DENTRO TUTTI*... commistione feconda di idee, di concetti, di punti di vista... _in libertà_... un coacervo di "_pensieri_"... solo così ne nasce quel che ne nasce... siamo giunti a discutere del concetto cristiano e greco, di perdono... del concetto di possesso... del senso psicologico delle cose... del costruttivismo radicale... dell'ermeneutica... capisci?... ognuno, a modo suo, ha contribuito a discussioni che, in genere, si fanno solo nelle università o in una cerchia molto ristretta di persone... ti sembra poco?... per questo io dico: *DENTRO TUTTI*... ci sono puttane in giro?... e chi se ne frega?... sono interessato all'opinione che una puttana si fa circa la metafora "biologica" delle relazioni e del pensiero umano... hi, hi, hi...


sì, ma se una testa come la tua, perde tempo a confutare ipotemi che potrebbero essere risolti solo con il pi greco e la tabellina... io inizio sì, a preoccuparmi...
Cen, facciamo a capirci... ogni tanto peroghi cause perse nella sostanza, e, io, mi domando: ti serve a cosa?


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, _ciuffettina_, allora facciamo così: ora che hai fatto la tua bella reprimenda sull'anonimato... ora che ti avevo dato la possibilità di uscirne elegantemente... ora che, invece, preferisci la tranvata sui denti... ora ti dico: visto che hai fatto tutta questa menata sull'anonimato, sull'adultità e cazzate simili, ORA, dai TU, coerentemente, l'esempio... *PUBBLICA IL TUO NOME, COGNOME E INDIRIZZO*... dimostra che quello che hai scritto non sono stronzate e dai TU, che predichi tanto bene, l'esempio...
> 
> ... se non lo fai... dimostrerai di essere solamente una gran fregnacciara... hi, hi, hi...


Io non te lo dico chi sono solo nel rispetto di chi ho denunciato qui. Perchè per me non sarebbe un problema ma per lui, conosciuto e stimato si. Anche se non gli devo piu' nulla, ma il rispetto a lui e alla sua famiglia si. (ci sono di mezzo dei bambini e questo non mi va') Se vuoi sapere chi sono, cosa faccio e quant'altro in privato non ho problemi a dirtelo, non mi cambia niente nella vita.
L'unica cosa strana che percepisco è che mi sembrava di essere entrata in un forum di tradimenti, traditi e traditori se sapevo di entrare in aula univeristaria di lettere e filosofia me ne sarei stata alla larga! Francamente non è ho le conoscienze per poter supportare certi livelli di conversazione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Io non te lo dico chi sono solo nel rispetto di chi ho denunciato qui. Perchè per me non sarebbe un problema ma per lui, conosciuto e stimato si. Anche se non gli devo piu' nulla, ma il rispetto a lui e alla sua famiglia si. (ci sono di mezzo dei bambini e questo non mi va') Se vuoi sapere chi sono, cosa faccio e quant'altro in privato non ho problemi a dirtelo, non mi cambia niente nella vita.
> L'unica cosa strana che percepisco è che mi sembrava di essere entrata in un forum di tradimenti, traditi e traditori se sapevo di entrare in aula univeristaria di lettere e filosofia me ne sarei stata alla larga! Francamente non è ho le conoscienze per poter supportare certi livelli di conversazione.


... hi, hi, hi... ti chiedo scusa... hi, hi, hi... ti ho menata per il naso... vedi?... vedi, che hai capito perché non si mette il nome e il cognome?... hi, hi, hi... _ciuffettina _mia... sei molto simpatica... vedi?... sapere chi si è e chi non si è, non conta nulla... che importanza ha?... avrebbe solo conseguenze negative... deleterie... quel che conta sono le idee... gli scritti... i racconti... e non il narratore...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Scusa ma che dici??????? Ti rifesci a me??????
> Perchè io non ho tale reddito, me ne infischio del reddito delle persone, e tanto per capirsi io non mi scopo nessuno in qua e la' chiedondogli il Cud e il 730, e poi semmai dovrei chiedergli l'UNICO.
> Forse sei abituata a frequentari i salotti chiusi, quelli d'elite per non sapere che anche le puttane e i lavavetri hanno una certa cultura ed intelligenza.


no, no... io so quello che dico. ma tu no. tu improvvisi sulla falsa riga della tua coscienza.
tu non hai alba di come sia stare nella merda, ma hai la presunzione di saperlo. 
tieniti il maritino, va là, e ogni tanto fallo felice...  sai come, no?
cosa serve parlare a fare?


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, ma se una testa come la tua, perde tempo a confutare ipotemi che potrebbero essere risolti solo con il pi greco e la tabellina... io inizio sì, a preoccuparmi...
> Cen, facciamo a capirci... ogni tanto peroghi cause perse nella sostanza, e, io, mi domando: ti serve a cosa?


... Annetta, non farti ingannare... la questione è delicata... sembra una cazzata, ma non lo è... se qui s'inizia con le epurazioni, seppur delle puttane o dei ladri, piano piano si arriva anche ad altri... oggi tocca a me... domani a te... capisci?... violato il principio... poi, tutto è possibile... dobbiamo difendere il principio della LIBERTA'... dobbiamo pretendere che questo luogo virtuale sia aperto a TUTTI... qui si possono incontrare persone molto diverse... che nella vita, magari, non avrebbero mai avuto la possibilità di incontrarsi... frequentando ambienti diversi... svolgendo lavori diversi... ora, lo vogliamo LIBERO o no, questo forum?... io, sì... 

*... non ho nulla né contro i PAZZI né contro le PUTTANE...*​... e ricorda, non è una causa persa... almeno per ora, vinco io...​​


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Annetta, non farti ingannare... la questione è delicata... sembra una cazzata, ma non lo è... se qui s'inizia con le epurazioni, seppur delle puttane o dei ladri, piano piano si arriva anche ad altri... oggi tocca a me... domani a te... capisci?... violato il principio... poi, tutto è possibile... dobbiamo difendere il principio della LIBERTA'... dobbiamo pretendere che questo luogo virtuale sia aperto a TUTTI... qui si possono incontrare persone molto diverse... che nella vita, magari, non avrebbero mai avuto la possibilità di incontrarsi... frequentando ambienti diversi... svolgendo lavori diversi... ora, lo vogliamo LIBERO o no, questo forum?... io, sì...
> 
> *... non ho nulla né contro i PAZZI né contro le PUTTANE...*​
> ... e ricorda, non è una causa persa... almeno per ora, vinco io...​


che cazzo dici, Cen? ma, soprattutto, lo dici a me?
per me puoi vincere o perdere... cambia un cazzo.
sei scemo, ma non perché continui a difendere l'indifendibile, ma perché ne fai l'uso che ne stai facendo.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> che cazzo dici, Cen? ma, soprattutto, lo dici a me?
> per me puoi vincere o perdere... cambia un cazzo.
> sei scemo, ma non perché continui a difendere l'indifendibile, ma perché ne fai l'uso che ne stai facendo.


Mò che ha vinto...gli daremo il mongolino d'oro!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> che cazzo dici, Cen? ma, soprattutto, lo dici a me?
> per me puoi vincere o perdere... cambia un cazzo.
> sei scemo, ma non perché continui a difendere l'indifendibile, ma perché ne fai l'uso che ne stai facendo.


... Anna, capisci quello che scrivo?... ti sto dicendo che, per ora, nessuno, qui, caccia nessuno... questo intendo quando dico che ho vinto... vinco perché, e _fino a che_, questo rimane/_rimarrà_ un forum libero...


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mò che ha vinto...gli daremo il mongolino d'oro!!


... ciao, nonnetto... hai capito tutto, eh?... hi, hi, hi... hai visto?... qui, non si caccia nessuno... continua a dormire dai... sogni d'oro... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *SONO IO CHE ALIMENTO POLEMICHE?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi autocito perché il proseguo della discussione ha preso un'altra piega ovvero più che del confronto della ricerca di trovare i "colpevoli" del degenerare delle discussioni.
Sarebbe opportuno che tutti ricordassimo che il forum è già stato sospeso, non molto tempo fa, e che in quella occasione era stata fatta un'autocritica da parte di tutti per essere scesi sul terreno di uno scontro sterile.
E qui, scusate, ma secondo me ci siamo ricaduti.
Io domandavo perché nel chiudere una discussione aperta da me per riflettere sul senso del forum l'amministratore avesse qualificato l'argomento proposto provocatorio e non, se mai, gli interventi successivi...
Anche qui vi sono stati interventi sopra le righe che non vorrei venissero attribuiti al mio intervento.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ci stai prendendo gusto a chiudere i thread?
> 
> e poi...chiudi solo quelli che ti conviene??
> 
> e infine...rispondi solo a chi ti piace?





Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma stai provocando?
> 
> 
> ma a noi, a me, che Cometa Actaus, Topo gigio, abbia uno due tre nik...ma lo sai cosa ci importa?
> ...





Grande82 ha detto:


> Giovanni, il tread di persa non riguardava un doppio nick di cometa, ma solo l'assurdità per un utente di dichiararsi offeso da tutti e senza motivazioni e poi stare qui... mi sembra assurdo chiudere il suo tread...


Esatto. Faccio quello che mi pare in qualsiasi ora del giorno e mi arrabbio pure quando leggo queste sciocchezze di persone che cercano la pagliuzza nell'occhio degli altri ed ignorano il palo nel proprio.

Cerco di tenere questo forum un luogo piacevole per il 99% degli utenti. Quel che posso fare faccio a meno che non verrò pagato per starci dietro a tutto. Non ho il tempo di dissezionare le discussioni e mettere le parole sulla bilancina, prendo e butto, se qualcosa non mi torna.

Nel caso specifico, non voglio che si aprino discussioni per discutere su un utente, o su un gruppo di utenti, a meno che non sia l'utente *stesso *ad aprirla. La paura e paranoia di alcuni, che dietro un nick si nasconde non so che clone di un altro utente, è nella maggioranza dei casi totalmente infondato. Di veri cloni ci sono pochissimi, e fra gli altri conosciamo tutti di nome.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Perchè fuori binario? mi pare che fino adesso ha fatto di tutto, mettendo pure dindi di tasca propria (e non pochi) per far si che tutti fossero felici e contenti, poi dopo i casini recenti gli si è chiesto di moderare il forum cosa che forse a lui non gli ha mai fregato più di tanto, che sia proprietario del dominio non vuol dire che l'argomento gli interessi, *tra l'altro il Forum e sito se non erro gli è stato ceduto *(Fa)


Non è stato ceduto. Il sito è proprietà di una persona che ora non c'è.

Sto pensando a togliere il vincolo di registrarsi e abbandonare il forum a se stesso, se lo volete sapere. Sarà che la gente si macella verbalmente. Può sembrare sciocco però così almeno non lavoro per niente. Semplicemente sarà un posto dove si può selvaggiamente litigare e accusare chiunque di cose che non ha commesse, e prima o poi scatteranno le denunce civili da parte di utenti offesi. Anche questo è un modo di regolazione, e credo che funzionerà meglio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

*Ulteriore riflessione*

Io ho adottato la linea di ignorare chi faceva interventi da me non condivisi anche quando venivo ridicolizzata.
Ho adottato questa linea sia per una scelta sia per una questione caratteriale che mi rende allergica alle polemiche e agli scontri teorici che invece mi appassionavano in età giovanile, quando gli davo altro peso.
Pertanto comprendo che altri invece amino questi scontri considerandoli un'occasione per mettere alla prova le conoscenza possedute e le abilità dialettiche.

Quel che mi sconcerta è che, da qualche tempo, qualcuno si senta in questo luogo "più uguale degli altri" e ritenga di poter decidere la linea del forum e che, fatto ancor più grave, sembra che questo gli venga concesso come se avesse qualche diritto per assumere questo ruolo.

Con quale coerenza poi venga seguita la linea del rispetto proclamata è sotto gli occhi di chi ha seguito la deriva di questi mesi.
E' puerile rinvangare scontri pregressi e credo anche stabilire cosa sia più fastidioso.
E' fatidioso uscire dalle discussioni insultando sia che lo si faccia con insinuazioni, sia utilizando la retorica, sia facendo citazioni o facendo riferimenti teorici che quasi tutti non sono in grado di sostenere ( e chi lo è e sostiene la discussione non fa altro che contribuire a spostare l'argomento da un piano utile a un piano teorico e infruttuoso per gli interessati), sia provocando con oscenità, sia insultando direttamente.
E in questo ci siamo cascati un po' tutti e questo è avvenuto, credo (ma è un'opinione del tutto personale), perché coinvolti dall'alzarsi progressivo del livello di tolleranza all'insulto. E questo non è avvenuto negli ultimi giorni, ma negli ultimi mesi.

Per quanto riguarda Cometa ho pensato che non fosse una ragazza come si è presentata, ma un "gioco letterario" sia per le modalità con cui è intervenuta sia per il linguaggio infarcito di errori che mi sono sembrati forzati (e se è vero che è quella che dice di essere e ha avuto 9 in italiano sono preoccupata per le condizioni dei nostri licei). Se è realmente una ragazzina mi dispiace per la sua presunzione, così come mi dispiace che sia stata insultata. Ma torno a domandarmi, a questo punto, il perché della sua frequentazione nel forum se ha valutato insultanti e inutili gli interventi sulle sue vicende. 

Per quanto riguarda altri utenti di cui si sospetta siano cloni (non è certo questo il problema, ma come sono intervenuti) è verificabile che sono stati accolti, come tutti, con rispetto e attenzione e poi alcuni si sono permessi di assumere un atteggiamento provocatorio e volgare veramente imbarazzante per loro più che per me,che li ho letti e che non ho l'età per scandalizzarmi, ma che spero di poter conservare il diritto di indignarmi di fronte alla constatazione che vi sono donne disposte a rinunciare volontariamente alla propria dignità e uomini che credono di potersi arrogare il diritto di accomunare nel disprezzo tutto il genere femminile.
Questo ovviamente secondo i miei parametri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Esatto. Faccio quello che mi pare in qualsiasi ora del giorno e mi arrabbio pure quando leggo queste sciocchezze di persone che cercano la pagliuzza nell'occhio degli altri ed ignorano il palo nel proprio.
> 
> Cerco di tenere questo forum un luogo piacevole per il 99% degli utenti. Quel che posso fare faccio a meno che non verrò pagato per starci dietro a tutto. Non ho il tempo di dissezionare le discussioni e mettere le parole sulla bilancina, prendo e butto, se qualcosa non mi torna.
> 
> Nel caso specifico, non voglio che si aprino discussioni per discutere su un utente, o su un gruppo di utenti, a meno che non sia l'utente *stesso *ad aprirla. La paura e paranoia di alcuni, che dietro un nick si nasconde non so che clone di un altro utente, è nella maggioranza dei casi totalmente infondato. Di veri cloni ci sono pochissimi, e fra gli altri conosciamo tutti di nome.


Ho già espresso ampiamente le mie opinioni, ma ribadisco che io non ho aperto una discussione su Cometa, ma ho preso spunto da un suo intervento per porre un problema di senso alla partecipazione e mi sento fraintesa se si vuole attribuire un senso diverso a quel mio thread.
Credo che chi mi ha letta in un anno e mezzo non possa che testimoniare della mia estrema correttezza anche quando sono stata pesantemente attaccata (a torto o a ragione) e della linea di rispetto che ho sempre tenuto.
Quella chiusura mi ha offesa!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Io non sono entrata in merito sino adesso pero' ritengo di dover dire che questi forum sono stati ideati per il reciproco scambio di idee, e credo che dal momento dell'iscrizione non viene richiesto alcun titolo di studio, professione ed età ogniuno possa esprime la propria opinione anche se modesta.
> E' altresì vero che non solo la buona educazione ed il buon senso dovrebbe portare chiunque, soprattutto quelli che si vantano di avere conoscenze e capacità sopra la media, ad avere il rispetto per le altri come persone e come pensiero.
> Non siamo tutti dei geni, e vantarsi delle proprie capacità sminuendo il prossimo con le offese, è per me addirittura dare dismostrazione della propria inadeguatezza.
> E non per fare retorica ma chi è piu' grande dovrebbe accettare le idee di una mente giovane che si affaccia al mondo perchè piu' libera e fresca, come chi avendo meno esperienza dovrebbe accettare le critiche ed i suggerimenti, portando rispetto, per chi ne ha già vista un bel po' di acqua passare sotto i ponti. (senza dare del vecchio a nessuno)
> ...


Sei un tesoro! Finalmente qualcuno che ha capito tutto!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho già espresso ampiamente le mie opinioni, ma ribadisco che io non ho aperto una discussione su Cometa, ma ho preso spunto da un suo intervento per porre un problema di senso alla partecipazione e mi sento fraintesa se si vuole attribuire un senso diverso a quel mio thread.
> Credo che chi mi ha letta in un anno e mezzo non possa che testimoniare della mia estrema correttezza anche quando sono stata pesantemente attaccata (a torto o a ragione) e della linea di rispetto che ho sempre tenuto.
> Quella chiusura mi ha offesa!


L'ho riaperta.

Per un po' di tempo mi dovete scusare, ma non chiudo più le discussioni e non cancello più nulla. Contenti gli uni, scontenti gli altri. Io ho il naso pieno.

Voglio vedere se vi potete autoregolare, *PER FAVORE!*


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> L'ho riaperta.
> 
> Per un po' di tempo mi dovete scusare, ma non chiudo più le discussioni e non cancello più nulla. Contenti gli uni, scontenti gli altri. Io ho il naso pieno.
> 
> Voglio vedere se vi potete autoregolare, *PER FAVORE!*


 
ci siamo autoregolati per mesi...prima dell'invasione.


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ci siamo autoregolati per mesi...prima dell'invasione.


Dobbiamo essere noi in grado di superare questi problemi, invasione o meno. 
Vogliamo provare tutti per un paio di settimane a ignorare gli insulti o i commenti fastidiosi e vedere come va? Forse non solo ci autoregoleremo, ma faremo anche meno malesangue...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Dobbiamo essere noi in grado di superare questi problemi, invasione o meno.
> Vogliamo provare tutti per un paio di settimane a ignorare gli insulti o i commenti fastidiosi e vedere come va? Forse non solo ci autoregoleremo, ma faremo anche meno malesangue...


 
bella lì!!dai proviamo!!!!sarebbe la duecentotrentaduesima volta!!ma abbiamo fatto duecentotrentadue facciamo pure duecentrentatre!!e che sia l'ultima!

vieni di là che ci beviamo una cioccolata!


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bella lì!!dai proviamo!!!!sarebbe la duecentotrentaduesima volta!!ma abbiamo fatto duecentotrentadue facciamo pure duecentrentatre!!e che sia l'ultima!
> 
> vieni di là che ci beviamo una cioccolata!


vengo. Péerò stavolta facciamolo tutti insieme. Tutti tutti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vengo. Péerò stavolta facciamolo tutti insieme. *Tutti tutti*!


La questione è questa: tutti.


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Ho letto tutto.


OK.


Buon divertimento.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto.
> 
> 
> OK.
> ...


 
Marì non leggere A per O!!
vieni con noi di là..ci sono i dolcetti!!


----------



## Nobody (20 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Eh no!!!!*
> 
> *Ognuno scrive quello che gli pare nel limite del rispetto... **Questo diventera' posto per pazzi e puttane *





Che fico! Dove ci si iscrive???


----------



## Old Angel (20 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> [/color][/size]
> [/color][/size]
> 
> Che fico! Dove ci si iscrive???




Ingresso libero


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

M&M e Angel, siete due matti.


----------



## Nobody (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> M&M e Angel, siete due *matti.*


Ottimo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 La prima condizione è realizzata. Ora mancano le puttane


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ottimo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vigliacco&Provocatore.


----------



## Nobody (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Vigliacco&Provocatore*.


Come il tabasco...giusto un pizzico...


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come il tabasco...giusto un pizzico...


TACCIO!


----------



## Nobody (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> TACCIO!


monela che sei...


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> monela che sei...


ZI!


----------



## Nobody (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ZI!


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


>










... siamo alle solite


----------



## Nobody (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... *siamo alle solite*


Cioè??????????


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cioè??????????


Arrossisco ai complimenti.


----------



## Nobody (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Arrossisco ai complimenti.


ahhhhhhhhhh....beh mica c'è da vergognarsene. E poi non era un complimento, era un bacio


----------



## Bruja (20 Novembre 2007)

*Come sempre....*

In certe circostanze il silenzio resta il migliore dei moderatori naturali!
Si esce dal seminato per smania di protagonismo, per voglia di farsi passare per quelli che non si è, per burlare, per rivendicazioni da una vita che può essere anche ad altissimo livello ma è comunque squallida, per mostrare vuna sicumera che si è lontani dal provare etc....
Possiamo credere, criticare, disquisire, confrontarci...... e non è necessario essere offensive ed aggressivi.... si possono dice concetti micidiali ad una persona con il buon diritto dell'opinione e facendo salva l'educazione.
Insomma sappiamo tutti che dietro ad un nick c'è qualcuno che è reale, ha problemi, a volte se la racconta, a volte vuole che gli/le sia raccontata, che si muove fra equilibri spesso precari come solo la vita sa offrire.... e purtroppo non sono molti i veri funamboli.  Siamo imperfetti, alcuni più di altri.
Il silenzio quando le cose trascendono è la sola soluzione..... non ci si pentirà mai di quello che non si e detto e di non essersi messi al livello di quella discussione!
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*

Chen qui nessuno vince e nessuno perde....tu hai la tua opinione che nell'ambito di certi limiti è anche condivisibile,dove non lo è più ,e quando affermi che comunque non si debba allontanare nessuno!!Non puo esser consentita a mio avviso la presenza di utenti che han come sola finalità l'insulto,l'offesa,la rissa verbale,il rompere i co......!Io con te ho sbagliato....perche infondo non eri tu il problema,ma la politica,l'imprinting dato al forum stesso!Nessuna società è capace di autoregolamentarsi...tanto meno questo spaccato virtuale!!Per me nulla è banale,ogni utente ha il suo vissuto,la sua storia..a prescindere dalla sua condizione sociale..l'importante e che ci sia un minimo di rispetto...lo scontro costruttivo và bene ma l'insulto perchè ho idee e opinioni diverse dalle tue no!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chen qui nessuno vince e nessuno perde....tu hai la tua opinione che nell'ambito di certi limiti è anche condivisibile,dove non lo è più ,e quando affermi che comunque non si debba allontanare nessuno!!Non puo esser consentita a mio avviso la presenza di utenti che han come sola finalità l'insulto,l'offesa,la rissa verbale,il rompere i co......!Io con te ho sbagliato....perche infondo non eri tu il problema,ma la politica,l'imprinting dato al forum stesso!Nessuna società è capace di autoregolamentarsi...tanto meno questo spaccato virtuale!!Per me nulla è banale,ogni utente ha il suo vissuto,la sua storia..a prescindere dalla sua condizione sociale..l'importante e che ci sia un minimo di rispetto...lo scontro costruttivo và bene ma l'insulto perchè ho idee e opinioni diverse dalle tue no!!!!


... aspetta Oscuro... aspetta... io non mi sono mai lasciato andare all'insulto per l'insulto... ho praticato l'arte della dialettica e della retorica... che poi è l'arte della spada... quando dico che qui c'è posto per tutti intendo dire che non voglio un'oasi nella quale ci sia un pensiero unico... un unico modo di scrivere e di comunicare... sacrificando la possibilità di interagire con la diversità, in nome di un perbenismo e di una falsa e ipocrita "_educazione_", funzionale a nascondere la propria pochezza d'idee... te l'ho già scritto: tu mi hai dato anche del figlio di puttana MA, preferisco TE a tanti altri _cadaveri imbalsamati_ che qui dentro spargono morale filistea e perbenismo del cazzo al solo scopo di impedire l'agone intellettuale... lo scontro delle idee... come facevano i sofisti nelle piazze greche... per me questo forum è una piazza nella quale ognuno di noi arriva con le sue convinzioni e le sue idee... da sottoporre al tritacarne intellettuale di altre intelligenze... senza tanti salamelecchi... senza ipocriti inchini e baciamano... e se alla fine ci si prende per i capelli e ci si manda affanculo o ci si dà del figlio di puttana, per me, la discussione non ne viene diminuita... ricordo che Schopenhauer diede del _figlio di puttana_ a Hegel... definendolo, addirittura "_sicario della verità_"... nel 1960, Nikita Kruschiov, all'ONU, si tolse una scarpa e si mise a batterla sul tavolo... volando un po' più bassi, Sgarbi disse in tv di "_voler veder MORTO_" il collega Achille Bonito Oliva... riprendendo quota, ricordo che Heidegger fu accusato da molti suoi colleghi di essere un "_puttaniere incallito e fedifrago_" a causa delle relazioni che amava intrattenere con le sue allieve più _troie_... tra cui la Arendt...


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2007)

*chen*

Sinceramente a me dispiace di aver trasceso e di averti dato del figlio di.....non nè vado assolutamente fiero....!La dialettica è una cosa,l'insulto è un altro..resta un fatto:quI DENTRO,E IO E TE LO SAPPIAM BENE..CI SON UN PAIO DI PERSONAGGI CHE HAN fATTO DELLE PORCATE IN PRIVATO...DA BRIVIDO....!Non vorrei aggiungere altro...perchè li sto osservando....e mi sto divertendo un bel pò...con i nuovi"PALADINI"......!


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho adottato la linea di ignorare chi faceva interventi da me non condivisi anche quando venivo ridicolizzata.
> Ho adottato questa linea sia per una scelta sia per una questione caratteriale che mi rende allergica alle polemiche e agli scontri teorici che invece mi appassionavano in età giovanile, quando gli davo altro peso.
> Pertanto comprendo che altri invece amino questi scontri considerandoli un'occasione per mettere alla prova le conoscenza possedute e le abilità dialettiche.
> 
> ...


... ecco, vedete, questo è quel che intendo quando parlo di filistei e pubblicani... osservate bene lo stile allusivo... da picciotto ruffiano... da quaquaraqà... "qualcuno"... "più uguale degli altri"... "qualcuno che fa citazioni e riferimenti teorici..."... _allusioni quindi_... senza mai nominare tale persona... però, c'è un però... Cometa... quella sì... di quella, si fa il nome... di quell'altro, invece, no... meglio non farlo... eh, sì, perché di Cometa, chi se ne frega... quell'altro, invece, meglio prenderlo con le molle... meglio non fare nomi... vedete?... questa è *IPOCRISIA* pura... vigliaccheria... questo è peggio del dare del figlio di puttana... è moralmente più grave... è essere forte con i deboli e debole con i forti... si vuole dire qualcosa a Chen?... lo si faccia come lo si fa con Cometa... lo si faccia come ha fatto Oscuro... chiamando la persona con il suo nick... assumendosi la responsabilità di quel che si vuole dire... senza comportarsi, come direbbe il grande Sciascia, da quaquaraqà... che dovrebbero vivere con le anatre... nelle pozzanghere... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old bellamonella (20 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta Oscuro... aspetta... io non mi sono mai lasciato andare all'insulto per l'insulto... ho praticato l'arte della dialettica e della retorica... che poi è l'arte della spada... quando dico che qui c'è posto per tutti intendo dire che non voglio un'oasi nella quale ci sia un pensiero unico... un unico modo di scrivere e di comunicare... sacrificando la possibilità di interagire con la diversità, in nome di un perbenismo e di una falsa e ipocrita "_educazione_", funzionale a nascondere la propria pochezza d'idee... te l'ho già scritto: tu mi hai dato anche del figlio di puttana MA, preferisco TE a tanti altri _cadaveri imbalsamati_ che qui dentro spargono morale filistea e perbenismo del cazzo al solo scopo di impedire l'agone intellettuale... lo scontro delle idee... come facevano i sofisti nelle piazze greche... per me questo forum è una piazza nella quale ognuno di noi arriva con le sue convinzioni e le sue idee... da sottoporre al tritacarne intellettuale di altre intelligenze... senza tanti salamelecchi... senza ipocriti inchini e baciamano... e se alla fine ci si prende per i capelli e ci si manda affanculo o ci si dà del figlio di puttana, per me, la discussione non ne viene diminuita... ricordo che Schopenhauer diede del _figlio di puttana_ a Hegel... definendolo, addirittura "_sicario della verità_"... nel 1960, Nikita Kruschiov, all'ONU, si tolse una scarpa e si mise a batterla sul tavolo... volando un po' più bassi, Sgarbi disse in tv di "_voler veder MORTO_" il collega Achille Bonito Oliva... riprendendo quota, ricordo che Heidegger fu accusato da molti suoi colleghi di essere un "_puttaniere incallito e fedifrago_" a causa delle relazioni che amava intrattenere con le sue allieve più _troie_... tra cui la Arendt...


quanto mi piace quest'uomo!


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente a me dispiace di aver trasceso e di averti dato del figlio di.....non nè vado assolutamente fiero....!La dialettica è una cosa,l'insulto è un altro..resta un fatto:quI DENTRO,E IO E TE LO SAPPIAM BENE..CI SON UN PAIO DI PERSONAGGI CHE HAN fATTO DELLE PORCATE IN PRIVATO...DA BRIVIDO....!Non vorrei aggiungere altro...perchè li sto osservando....e mi sto divertendo un bel pò...con i nuovi"PALADINI"......!


... qui ti voglio, amico Oscuro... vedi, TU mi hai sempre affrontato direttamente... nel forum... a colpi di spada pesante... ce le siamo date di brutto... e questo, a me, va bene... molti altri _topi di fogna_, invece, hanno lavorato nell'ombra... e lo stanno facendo ancora... scrivono _alludendo_... senza mai parlare direttamente... senza coraggio... tranne che con i nick che considerano più deboli... vedi Cometa... allora, lì, vanno giù pesantissimi... _sprezzanti_... e questo, mi fa prudere le mani... mi fa incazzare...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Novembre 2007)

bellamonella ha detto:


> quanto mi piace quest'uomo!


... _bellamonella_... che nick _stimola_-nte... amica mia, sono un Samurai... uso la spada dell'intel-_letto_... più affilata della spada più affilata... i salame-_lecchi_ e i cerimoniali dei falsi, degli ipocriti e dei vigliacchi, non mi sono mai piaciuti... sei una nuova cittadina di questa _polis_?...


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*

Che almeno trovino il coraggio cazzo...di dire che hanno fomentato...e chi sono....anche perche fra un pochettino i nomi li faccio io ,se continuano...poi ci divertiamo...vedi chen son gli stessi che a me dicevano di te....e at e dicevano di me.....e oggi implorano interventi e fanno i paladini?oggi si e ieri no?perchè?Non mi son certo dimenticato di voi......al vostro buon senso...e finiamola qui!!!!


----------



## Old bellamonella (20 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _bellamonella_... che nick _stimola_-nte... amica mia, sono un Samurai... uso la spada dell'intel-_letto_... più affilata della spada più affilata... i salame-_lecchi_ e i cerimoniali dei falsi, degli ipocriti e dei vigliacchi, non mi sono mai piaciuti... sei una nuova cittadina di questa _polis_?...


forte...deciso...difensore dei deboli...come m'attizza quest'uomo...sono nuova e vorrei che i nostri interessi fossero come le radici di una equazione di secondo grado con il delta = 0: uguali e coincidenti!


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che almeno trovino il coraggio cazzo...di dire che hanno fomentato...e chi sono....anche perche fra un pochettino i nomi li faccio io ,se continuano...poi ci divertiamo...vedi chen son gli stessi che a me dicevano di te....e at e dicevano di me.....e oggi implorano interventi e fanno i paladini?oggi si e ieri no?perchè?Non mi son certo dimenticato di voi......al vostro buon senso...e finiamola qui!!!!


... parole sante... amico mio... parole sante... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2007)

Mi son preso insulti e antipatie....ho ammesso i miei errori..e anche chiesto scusa....adesso tocca voi!!!!Intanto continuate così...siete cosi divertenti..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  !!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Novembre 2007)

bellamonella ha detto:


> forte...deciso...difensore dei deboli...come m'attizza quest'uomo...sono nuova e vorrei che i nostri interessi fossero come le radici di una equazione di secondo grado con il delta = 0: uguali e coincidenti!


... - b/2a, quindi... hi, hi, hi... guarda che se la metti su questo piano... mi getto subito ai tuoi piedi... hi, hi, hi... dimmi qualcosa di te...


----------



## Old bellamonella (20 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... - b/2a, quindi... hi, hi, hi... guarda che se la metti su questo piano... mi getto subito ai tuoi piedi... hi, hi, hi... dimmi qualcosa di te...


wooow...peccato che adesso io debba andare via... ma non avrò pace finchè non avrò l'indirizzo della tua home page...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi son preso insulti e antipatie....ho ammesso i miei errori..e anche chiesto scusa....adesso tocca voi!!!!Intanto continuate così...siete cosi divertenti.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Oscuro, guarda che io ti ho sempre considerato uno dei più valorosi qui dentro... quando avevi annunciato la tua intenzione di andartene, IO ti ho chiesto di rimanere... non mi fermo alle apparenze... preferisco un _NEMICO VALOROSO_ a un _AMICO VIGLIACCO E INFINGARDO_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Novembre 2007)

bellamonella ha detto:


> wooow...peccato che adesso io debba andare via... ma non avrò pace finchè non avrò l'indirizzo della tua home page...


... _a presto_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old sfigatta (20 Novembre 2007)

*manco solo io...*

...non ho scritto nulla...anzi ho scritto, cancellato, ri-scritto e ri-cancellato
...io continuo con la mia linea post-botto...
ho sbottato, scritto insulti, mi sono incazzata come una pantera
e mi sono sentita R-I-D-I-C-O-L-A..
quando capita...
FACCIO LA SCEMA PER NON ANDARE IN GUERRA...
svio, cambio discorso, non rispondo più all'OT che accende il
cerino...purtroppo poi nella vita vera sono un "fumino" 
ma qui é assurdo,
mi scollego, faccio dell'altro e rientro dopo...
adottando questa strategia
devo dire che stò meglio e vivo meglio il forum
se può essere un consiglio per qualcuno, ben venga!
io non ho voglia più di incazzarmi con un monitor...


----------



## tatitati (20 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ...non ho scritto nulla...anzi ho scritto, cancellato, ri-scritto e ri-cancellato
> ...io continuo con la mia linea post-botto...
> ho sbottato, scritto insulti, mi sono incazzata come una pantera
> e mi sono sentita R-I-D-I-C-O-L-A..
> ...


 
donna mito


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ...non ho scritto nulla...anzi ho scritto, cancellato, ri-scritto e ri-cancellato
> ...io continuo con la mia linea post-botto...
> ho sbottato, scritto insulti, mi sono incazzata come una pantera
> e mi sono sentita R-I-D-I-C-O-L-A..
> ...


... lascia perdere dai... parliamo di noi due... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (20 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*

Posso prendere a prestito un tuo vezzo? hihi hih hih ihih!!!
E tu sai perchè!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Actarus (20 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che almeno trovino il coraggio cazzo...di dire che hanno fomentato...e chi sono....anche perche fra un pochettino i nomi li faccio io ,se continuano...poi ci divertiamo...vedi chen son gli stessi che a me dicevano di te....e at e dicevano di me.....e oggi implorano interventi e fanno i paladini?oggi si e ieri no?perchè?Non mi son certo dimenticato di voi......al vostro buon senso...e finiamola qui!!!!


Oggi è una bella giornata.
vedo l'amico Oscuro e l'amico Chen che dialogano .
Molto bene. Vi trovo molto intelligenti entrambi e il fatto di vedervi delle stesse idee non fa che confermare la stima che ho per voi due.
Forza!!!!


----------



## Old Actarus (20 Novembre 2007)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi son preso insulti e antipatie....ho ammesso i miei errori..e anche chiesto scusa....adesso tocca voi!!!!Intanto continuate così...siete cosi divertenti.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Actarus (20 Novembre 2007)

*sfigatta*



sfigatta ha detto:


> ...non ho scritto nulla...anzi ho scritto, cancellato, ri-scritto e ri-cancellato
> ...io continuo con la mia linea post-botto...
> ho sbottato, scritto insulti, mi sono incazzata come una pantera
> e mi sono sentita R-I-D-I-C-O-L-A..
> ...


 
Un cosiglio molto valido sfigatta, senz'altro da seguire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ecco, vedete, questo è quel che intendo quando parlo di filistei e pubblicani... osservate bene lo stile allusivo... da picciotto ruffiano... da quaquaraqà... "qualcuno"... "più uguale degli altri"... "qualcuno che fa citazioni e riferimenti teorici..."... _allusioni quindi_... senza mai nominare tale persona... però, c'è un però... Cometa... quella sì... di quella, si fa il nome... di quell'altro, invece, no... meglio non farlo... eh, sì, perché di Cometa, chi se ne frega... quell'altro, invece, meglio prenderlo con le molle... meglio non fare nomi... vedete?... questa è *IPOCRISIA* pura... vigliaccheria... questo è peggio del dare del figlio di puttana... è moralmente più grave... è essere forte con i deboli e debole con i forti... si vuole dire qualcosa a Chen?... lo si faccia come lo si fa con Cometa... lo si faccia come ha fatto Oscuro... chiamando la persona con il suo nick... assumendosi la responsabilità di quel che si vuole dire... senza comportarsi, come direbbe il grande Sciascia, da quaquaraqà... che dovrebbero vivere con le anatre... nelle pozzanghere... hi, hi, hi...


Quell'altro sei tu.
Nick con cui non ho intenzione di avere alcuno scambio di alcun tipo al punto di non voler neppure citarti.
Quanto ti dovevo (beh, insomma, non ti devo proprio nulla) e per quanto riguarda la tua opinione sul mio scritto, non sulla persona, non potrà mai essere altrettanto bassa quanto la mia sul tuo scritto e la tua persona.
Tanto dovevo a chi legge e avrebbe potuto non conoscere il mio punto di vista.
Ulteriori insulti non avranno alcuna risposta.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quell'altro sei tu.
> Nick con cui non ho intenzione di avere alcuno scambio di alcun tipo al punto di non voler neppure citarti.
> Quanto ti devevo e per quanto riguarda la tua opinione sul mio scritto, non sulla persona, non potrà mai essere altrettanto bassa quanto la mia sul tuo scritto e la tua persona.
> Tanto dovevo a chi legge e avrebbe potuto non conoscere il mio punto di vista.
> Ulteriori insulti non avranno alcuna risposta.


... hi, hi, hi... avete visto?... ogni _pantegana_, se ben stanata, esce allo scoperto... ci vuole una bella _faccia di bronzo_... hi, hi, hi... come se non si fosse capito che ti riferivi a me... hi, hi, hi... _quaquaraqà_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*

Actarus leggevo di una tua lista....mi spieghi di cosa ti si accusa?di essere cat?di importunare alcune utenti?di esser un clone?te lo chiedo per capire...per scelta evito di entrare in certe"questioni"....!!Cmq grazie per la stima....purtroppo ho un carattere particolare...!!!


----------



## Old Actarus (20 Novembre 2007)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Actarus leggevo di una tua lista....mi spieghi di cosa ti si accusa?di essere cat?di importunare alcune utenti?di esser un clone?te lo chiedo per capire...per scelta evito di entrare in certe"questioni"....!!Cmq grazie per la stima....purtroppo ho un carattere particolare...!!!


presto detto Oscuro.
Tutto si è scatenato negli ultimi giorni. sa sabato circa.
FATALITA' 6...7 utenti,* un gruppetto "omogeneo*" si è contemporaneamente scatenato con Actarus:
vengo accusato di essere clone del nick cat, sono stato fatto oggetto di ogni forma di offesa e ingiuria, parole anche molto pesanti.Vengo accusato di aver inventato di sana pianta tutta la mia storia.
A questo punto sono stato accusato , sempre dagli stessi con l'aggiunta di qualche "aggiunto dell'ultima ora" di essere il clone pure di Cometa ( cosa che l'admin ha pure smentito puntualmente) e di essere qui nel forum solo ed esclusivamente per disturbare e molestare.

Come, caro Oscuro, leggimi pure, non lo so. Penso di essere stato sempre educato e cortese.
Da li la mia volontà di ignorare uno stretto gruppo di utenti di questo forum onde non alimentare atmosfere destabilizzanti già fin troppo presenti.

Sono stato accusato infine di avere importunato alcune nick femminili(????).
tengo a precisare che ho tentato di chiarire con una certa Giusy che io non svolgo di mio massaggi privati ( si veda suo post sul suo mal di schiena) e da ultimo sono stato accusato di fumentare animi per il semplice motivo che ho affermato che un possibile certo e logisticamente più comodo massaggiatore sarebbe atterato con mezzo aereo dopo pochi giorni ( cosa che, e tutti posso leggere, egli ha scritto bene in chiare lettere qui nel forum specificando quando partiva, quando arrivava e dove andava).
*Sono stato accusato di aver saputo queste informazioni per via privata( invece no, è scritta li in chiaro nel forum) , di averla usata per ledere l'animo piangente di una sua ex anche lei presente in questo forum.Invece la mia voleva essere una SEMPLICE battuta a giorni e giorni di mezze frasette, mezze paroline, offese, recriminazioni e cavolate varie.*


questo è il tutto.


Actarus


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Novembre 2007)

*Vittime e carnefici...*

Beh, non è proprio tutto...dimentichi il teatrino con Leone... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tendere a dimenticare quello che non è comodo è umano (vedi chen con i suoi: _"IO non ho mai attaccato ed offeso nessuno se non provocato o per il gusto di farlo" _la chiama dialettica, lui...si vabbeh! _









  )  , _ma non ammantiamoci di purezza...e a scanso di equivoci mi ci metto pure io nel mucchio (ma non credo di aver mai detto di esser una povera vittima...:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*

Grazie per la risposta....faccio solo una considerazione:mister perfect era un clone.....homo erectus era un clone.....a te le conclusioni,per il resto actarus preferisco non andare oltre...anche se ho avuto anche io dei seri problemi con una parte di quel gruppo....che dirti?Sarà una coincidenza....detto fra noi poi...che tu sia cat o meno qual'è il problema?Sul resto non giudico perchè ho ascoltato solo la tua campana e ogni opinione potrebbe essere inopportuna,quanto inesatta!Quel che penso me lo tengo per me....credo sia auspcabile...per ora!!!!


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Novembre 2007)

Certo se in questo forum entra un degli autori di sentieri o beatifull trova gli spunti per andare avanti per altri 50 anni.
Oh non vi arrabbiate con me è una battuta per sdrammatizzare!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... avete visto?... ogni _pantegana_, se ben stanata, esce allo scoperto... ci vuole una bella _faccia di bronzo_... hi, hi, hi... *come se non si fosse capito che ti riferivi a me*... hi, hi, hi... _quaquaraqà_... hi, hi, hi...


Proprio perchè si era capito perfettamente fare nomi era superfluo. Come sono superflue parole in più, per me.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Certo se in questo forum entra un degli autori di sentieri o beatifull trova gli spunti per andare avanti per altri 50 anni.
> Oh non vi arrabbiate con me è una battuta per sdrammatizzare!!!!!!!!!!


mah,a  avolte superiamo anche quelli, noi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Certo se in questo forum entra un degli autori di sentieri o beatifull trova gli spunti per andare avanti per altri 50 anni.
> Oh non vi arrabbiate con me è una battuta per sdrammatizzare!!!!!!!!!!


Esagerata! Non siamo mica parenti qui! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Almeno io non ho parenti ...qualcuno forse sì...


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esagerata! Non siamo mica parenti qui!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che non ci abbiamo parenti qui che ne sai?????? Anche nei serial nessuno è parente poi scopri che quello è il fratello, quello è il figlio illegittimo della zia che è andata con il nonno...........


----------



## Old Actarus (20 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh, non è proprio tutto...dimentichi il teatrino con Leone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
" il teatrino con leone"...dici tu....
bene....e i centinaia di post di la in incontri, in libero, in sesso e amore aperti e condotti ad hoc per creare cagnara non le consideri vero fedi?
Se tu vuoi sembrare avere una visione globale del sistema dovresti valutare attentamente tutti i teatrini aperti qui in questo forum, non solo quelli che " ti fa piacere" notare.
Aggiungo e concludo perchè lungi da me dare soffio a cagnare varie..... il teatrino tra me e leone altro non era che valutazioni sul ost aperto da leone.
Un post....... delle repliche su un post.
Andiamo di la a contare tutti gli altri Fedigrafo ?


----------



## @lex (20 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> presto detto Oscuro.
> Tutto si è scatenato negli ultimi giorni. sa sabato circa.
> FATALITA' 6...7 utenti,* un gruppetto "omogeneo*" si è contemporaneamente scatenato con Actarus:
> vengo accusato di essere clone del nick cat, sono stato fatto oggetto di ogni forma di offesa e ingiuria, parole anche molto pesanti.Vengo accusato di aver inventato di sana pianta tutta la mia storia.
> ...


_*No air, non di te.*_
_*Del massaggiatore personale di Giusy.*_
_*Tra non molto atterra e già domani è li che le fa un bel massaggio alla schiena come desidera lei.*_

_*P.S. Giusy, a me l'ha detto, tranquilla che mantengo il segreto.*_


Allora actarus, questo è il messaggio incriminato. Tu stesso scrivi proprio nel messaggio che ho appena quotato "*Invece la mia voleva essere una SEMPLICE battuta a giorni e giorni di mezze frasette, mezze paroline, offese, recriminazioni e cavolate varie".*Spiegami un pò.....le persone che ti hanno "attaccato" x giorni prima che tu postassi il msg a giusy sostenendo che tu fossi cat sono state miciolidia, lettrice e mari'. Mi sapresti spiegare in maniera esauriente e soprattutto logica perchè invece di usare battute riferite a queste persone, hai parlato con giusy di JDM e rimarcando il fatto che LUI te l'avesse detto e che avresti mantenuto il segreto in risposta alle insinuazioni e, come dici tu, accuse e insulti? sei pretestuoso e ti arrampichi sugli specchi
IO ti ho sempre trattato con educazione (avvilente è l'unico aggettivo che ti ho indirizzato in risposta sempre al tuo messaggio a giusy) anche se anch' io ho pensato che tu fossi cat perchè questo fatto non mi dà nessun fastidio...per me uno, cento o mille nick non importa...importa che tu abbia rispetto per le storie "vere" degli altri....
per quanto riguarda il resto parzialmente posso anche essere d'accordo...anche a me alcuni nick non piacciono totalmente e hanno atteggiamenti "spocchiosi"... ho imparato però che si possono apprezzare anche altri lati di queste persone anche se non sono loro simpatico e non ci rispondiamo...leggo e basta....e non rispondo....se fossi così tranquillo come vuoi far sembrare faresti lo stesso.....
Ossequi.....

*PS: qualcuno che non è nella lista degli ignorati di actarus può gentilmente quotare tutto questo (anche il suo msg diretto ad oscuro)  in modo che egli può leggere e, al limite, rispondere? GRAZIE.*


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Novembre 2007)

Alex, sono stanca di questa storia...


----------



## @lex (20 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Alex, sono stanca di questa storia...


lo so giusy, ma le cose vanno messe nei ranghi. io, tu, mk e jdm non abbiamo insultato actarus ma siamo nella sua lista degli gnorati...ci si chieda perchè....



del resto non mi importa....mutande, culi, allusioni sessuali....robetta...per me...


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> del resto non mi importa....mutande, culi, allusioni sessuali....robetta...per me...


Ahahahahahah ...buonasera ragazzi, tutto bene?


----------



## @lex (20 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah ...buonasera ragazzi, tutto bene?


a me si...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












oggi meglio...ieri abbastanza di m.....


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> a me si......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh dai passato no? Domani andrà ancora meglio vedrai, un bacio!


----------



## @lex (20 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh dai passato no? Domani andrà ancora meglio vedrai, un bacio!


sono il più Rossella dei forumisti:"Domani è un altro giorno"......


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sono il più Rossella dei forumisti:"Domani è un altro giorno"......


ahahaah ... Giusy ma ti sei addormentata? Kattiva che sei... uffi!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Novembre 2007)

Amici sono qui!
Sto vedendo quei fighi di "Gente di mare"...


----------



## @lex (20 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Amici sono qui!
> Sto vedendo quei fighi di "Gente di mare"...


e che è?
non ti va bene un figo di pianura?


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Novembre 2007)

Alex, stranamente non sono tra gli ignorati di Actarus... Se non mi sbaglio...


----------



## @lex (20 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Alex, stranamente non sono tra gli ignorati di Actarus... Se non mi sbaglio...


si hai ragione...ho sbagliato....


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si hai ragione...ho sbagliato....


Strano non ti pare????


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Novembre 2007)

occhio che mollo la corda e vi taglio le dita


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> occhio che mollo il filo e vi taglio le dita


Ma non le puoi tagliare a qualcun'altro?????


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma non le puoi tagliare a qualcun'altro?????


ma a voi è per zimpatia 

alle lingue ci pensano i miei tasti.


----------



## Old Angel (20 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> _*No air, non di te.*_
> _*Del massaggiatore personale di Giusy.*_
> _*Tra non molto atterra e già domani è li che le fa un bel massaggio alla schiena come desidera lei.*_
> 
> ...


Boh boh boh....delle volte penso di essere veramente tanto troppo ingenuo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  devo ancora capire cosa ci sia di così sconcio o che altro in sta frase


----------



## @lex (20 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Boh boh boh....delle volte penso di essere veramente tanto troppo ingenuo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non c'è niente di particolarmente sconcio angel, il sottinteso era però illecito.....e non per giusy ma per emmekappa e jdm....se vai sul thread di giusy "sono bloccata...la vecchhiaia" capisci....( se ne hai voglia)
grazie per aver quotato


----------



## Old Actarus (21 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Boh boh boh....delle volte penso di essere veramente tanto troppo ingenuo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non c'è nulla di sconcio Angel.

e sai perchè?
Nel'ipotesi, recondita, che JDM me l'abbia veramente detto( e non è, era solo una mia battuta) JDM non è padrone di fare quel che vuole perchè dipende dai comandi della sua ex, Emmekappa2.
Questo si evince chiaramente da tutto il post del mal di schiena di Giusy.

Mi risulta, da quel che ha scritto qui da noi JDM che lui sia un uomo libero e possa fare quel che vuole della sua vita, frequentare le donne che vuole, gli amici che vuole e farsi in pche parole i fati suoi.

Ma....dalla cagnara che ne è nata per la frase" che alex dice essere incriminata", si evince che JDM non è un uomo libero. Almeno secondo l'opionione della sua ex e quella dei suoi"Amici".


Angel...... e sai che importa ad Actarus? Proprio nulla.
Era, la mia una risposta a giorni e giorni di frasette non certo carine della serie" Ci facciamo fare il massaggio da Actarus"?????


Giusy mi ha chiesto scusa...... ok.
Giusy cara, non continuare però con mezze frasette e mezze allusioni varie, non cominciare anche tu per cortesia.lascia perdere la faccenda, ti conviene, ti ci hanno imbrigliato e tu non sai nemmeno il perchè.
E visto che tu hai scritto qui nel forum che ti senti per telefono con JDM, chiedi tranquillamente a lui come sta tutta la faccenda vostra, anche le dinamoche di te Giusy ed Emmekappa2
E chiedigli anche il perchè La cara amica di alex( Emmekappa2) è stata così male(????) per quella frase INCRIMANATA(????).... tu, mia cara, che la vuoi pure incontrare a Firenze .
Fatti delle domande cara Giusy, prima di entrare in un gioco più grande di te o semplicemente non al tuo livello( ti ritengo una donna intelligente nonostante le varie cadute di stile degli ultimi tempi dovuti però, credo, al contesto di scrittura in cui ti sei trovata anche tuo malgrado)..


ossequi.


Actarus


----------



## tatitati (21 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> non c'è nulla di sconcio Angel.
> 
> e sai perchè?
> Nel'ipotesi, recondita, che JDM me l'abbia veramente detto( e non è, era solo una mia battuta) JDM non è padrone di fare quel che vuole perchè dipende dai comandi della sua ex, Emmekappa2.
> ...


 
mizzichina e a me che davano della nonmiricordoilnome di rivaombrosa.. 
io sono solo una dilettante in confornto a voi!


----------



## Bruja (21 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*

Una sola riflessione.... anche a me piacerebbe che la si finisse ed oggnuno si occupasse dei fatti propri. Anzi che si lasciasse a tutti la libertà di esprimersi secondo il proprio estro.... ma non mi è chiaro come tu che sei un nuovo nick sappia tante faccende di JDM e MK di cui io che li leggo da un po' sono completamente digiuna.
Sia chiaro non è un appunto, è solo che diventa difficile dare 'impressione che ci si faccia i fatti propri quando si creano valutazioni sul pregresso personale di altri. 
Della serie..... chi se ne infischia di chi comanda chi o chi dipende da chi...per l'economia gestionale del forum queste sono cose ininfluenti.
Facessero tutti, indistintamente, quello che vogliono purchè siano rispettosi e non volgari. 
Questa è una raccomandazion ed è per tutti..... facciamo che questo forum sia un luogo di confronto e di discussione.... di forum da comari ce ne sono anche troppi.
Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (21 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Una sola riflessione.... anche a me piacerebbe che la si finisse ed oggnuno si occupasse dei fatti propri. Anzi che si lasciasse a tutti la libertà di esprimersi secondo il proprio estro.... ma non mi è chiaro come tu che sei un nuovo nick sappia tante faccende di JDM e MK di cui io che li leggo da un po' sono completamente digiuna.
> Sia chiaro non è un appunto, è solo che diventa difficile dare 'impressione che ci si faccia i fatti propri quando si creano valutazioni sul pregresso personale di altri.
> Della serie..... chi se ne infischia di chi comanda chi o chi dipende da chi...per l'economia gestionale del forum queste sono cose ininfluenti.
> Facessero tutti, indistintamente, quello che vogliono purchè siano rispettosi e non volgari.
> ...


Bruja..... stavo per scrivere alla faccia della mia ingenuità, sarà che non seguo bene, ma come azzo fate a sapere tutte ste cose  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..........ma vedo che non sono l'unico


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Proprio perchè si era capito perfettamente fare nomi era superfluo. Come sono superflue parole in più, per me.


... eh, no!... ma che stai dicendo?... stai prendendo le scorciatoie del cervello?... è buona norma _non alludere_... _*mai*_... è il metodo dei mafiosi, dei delatori e dei lacché... e delle _pantegane_... hi, hi, hi


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2007)

*Angel*

Angel ho la sensazione che ci sia un forum"parallelo"..fatto di delazioni...inciuci...pettegolezzi...e tanto altro ancora...e ti assicuro che determinate dinamiche mi sfuggono!!MI diverto a chiamarli i"PALADINI DEL PRIVATO"un mondo sommerso!!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Novembre 2007)

Sì, vabbè.
Ma è roba da mal di testa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Maaa... lavorare no?


----------



## Old Angel (21 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì, vabbè.
> Ma è roba da mal di testa.
> 
> 
> ...


Che dici mai, famo un bel busines che diventiamo tutti ricchi ,qui ci sono tutti gli estremi per tirar fuori la telenovelas del secolo


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2007)

*Lupa*

LA delazione...l'infangare...è un lavoro pure quello...e non scioperano mai!!!


----------



## Old Actarus (21 Novembre 2007)

*in risposta a bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Una sola riflessione.... anche a me piacerebbe che la si finisse ed oggnuno si occupasse dei fatti propri. Anzi che si lasciasse a tutti la libertà di esprimersi secondo il proprio estro.... ma non mi è chiaro come tu che sei un nuovo nick sappia tante faccende di JDM e MK di cui io che li leggo da un po' sono completamente digiuna.
> Sia chiaro non è un appunto, è solo che diventa difficile dare 'impressione che ci si faccia i fatti propri quando si creano valutazioni sul pregresso personale di altri.
> Della serie..... chi se ne infischia di chi comanda chi o chi dipende da chi...per l'economia gestionale del forum queste sono cose ininfluenti.
> Facessero tutti, indistintamente, quello che vogliono purchè siano rispettosi e non volgari.
> ...


 
Semplicemente perchè ho letto il forum.
Leggo i post.
Ho letto di Emmekappa2 e JDM questa estate.
Ho letto Che JDM volva la sua libertà ed è tornato libero.
Ho letto della scrisi dei due perchè a varie riprese se le son date di santa ragione fino ad arrivare al punto che due settimane fa circa JDM aveva detto persono che ignorava Emmekappa2.
Ho letto Che giusy dice che ha contatti telefonici con JDM, Si legge chiaramente dai post che JDM andava a bacellona per un viaggio lavoro-svaglo, ha scritto quando partiva e quando tornava.
Ho letto dei battibecchi eterni con cat.


*STA SCRITTO TUTTO NEL FORUM.basta leggere.*


ma io per il semplice fatto di aver scritto UNA BATTUTA, UNA  e cioè che un compaesano di Giusy tornava a bari( ho scritto atterrato perchè a barcellona è verosime che si vada in aereo , non certo in motorino) e al limite era più lecito chiedere al lui un massaggio, si è scatenato il "gruppetto" contro Actarus.


Cara Bruja, nel forum sono scritte tante cose, basta leggere.


detto questo non me ne frega nulla  di interessarmi dei fatti degli altri, non l'ho fatto e continuo a non farlo, qui le persone che usano frasi a doppi sensi , subdole, con infimi significati non sono certo io.

E con questo continuo ad essere educato con le persone con cui qui interagisco auspicando che gli altri facciano lo stesso con me.
Se così non è....pazienza, si va avanti lo stesso.


----------



## Old Actarus (21 Novembre 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì, vabbè.
> Ma è roba da mal di testa.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Con queste parole hai ragione.
Se tu valuti quando gli utenti scrivono in un forum, ti rendi conto se lo scrivere ti occupa la maggior parte del tempo della tua vita( e lavorare no???), se scrivi qualche battute durante le pause o i pochi momenti di tempo libero.


A volte vie da chiedersi se.....: a lavorare NO?


----------



## Old Actarus (21 Novembre 2007)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Angel ho la sensazione che ci sia un forum"parallelo"..fatto di delazioni...inciuci...pettegolezzi...e tanto altro ancora...e ti assicuro che determinate dinamiche mi sfuggono!!MI diverto a chiamarli i"PALADINI DEL PRIVATO"un mondo sommerso!!


 
Si Oscuro
c'è l'impressione nemmeno tanto impressione che ci sia uno o più forum paralleli.
della serie...mettiamoci daccordo in prvato cosa dire in pubbico, controllami la situazione con questo nick in modo che la situazione stessa non sfugga di mano, della serie, meglio conoscere il proprio" nemico" così facendola amica diventa innoffensiva

Tutte situazioni secondo me che esulano dal forum vero e proprio e di cui io non voglio far parte.
Il forum è bello perchè punto di ritrovo di persone che qui espongono le proprie problematiche e scambiano oiponioni in merito.

*Limitiamoci a questo invece di vedere frasette incriminate come mafiosi.*


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Novembre 2007)

Sai Actarus, se anche avessi letto TUTTI i thread scritti da TUTTI gli utenti del forum, mai avrei pensato a fare battute sarcastiche. E non per timore ma semplicemente perchè quando si scrive è necessario avere una visione chiara di ciò di cui si parla perchè si potrebbe offendere qualcuno o colpire l'emotività degli interessati. Ora, se tu avevi capito alcune dinamiche riguardanti Mk e JDM e, come tu stesso hai detto, avevi capito che tra loro le cose non erano tranquille, perchè mai hai sentito la necessità di intervenire con battute di spirito? Nel tuo thread hai detto di aver sofferto molto per amore, quindi sai cosa vuol dire star male per un'altra persona, come hai potuto comportarti con tanto cinismo, colpendo i sentimenti di un'altra persona? Io sono tra le ultime arrivate qui nel forum, molte situazioni non le ho capite nè mi interessa capirle, nè mi sognerei mai di fare battute taglienti rivolte a persone che in quel momento so che stanno soffrendo. Tu puoi giustificarti in ogni modo possibile, ma al di là delle accuse che ti sono state rivolte (che tu sia Cat o Chiuhauha non mi interessa), con toni a volte forti, di cui io per prima ti ho chiesto scusa, non dovevi (a maggior ragione che avevi capito che c'era una persona che poteva restarci male) permetterti di intervenire a sproposito.
Non intendo più intervenire sull'argomento perchè davvero non c'è nulla da dire, nessuna telenovela, nessun Beautiful. Mi dà molto fastidio che si parli di me in questi termini, quando non si è a conoscenza nè di come sono fatta nè delle situazioni che vivo.
Chiedo scusa a tutti gli utenti del forum per essere stati costretti a leggere cose che, a mio parere, potevano restare nel silenzio, nel rispetto degli interessati.


----------



## Bruja (21 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*



Actarus ha detto:


> Cara Bruja, nel forum sono scritte tante cose, basta leggere.
> 
> 
> detto questo non me ne frega nulla di interessarmi dei fatti degli altri, non l'ho fatto e continuo a non farlo, qui le persone che usano frasi a doppi sensi , subdole, con infimi significati non sono certo io.
> ...


La mia era solo una domanda perchè ho veramente difficoltà a leggere sempre tutto ed a fare collegamernti tra e fra.... ma è anche vero che io scrivo più per concetti che per personalizzazioni.  Comunque non era un appunto a te ma solo una mia curiosità e confermo quello che ho detto.... questo è un luogo d'elezione per il confronto.
Buona giornata
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (21 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> *...detto questo non me ne frega nulla di interessarmi dei fatti degli altri, non l'ho fatto e continuo a non farlo...*





































Secondo me, tu c'hai bisogno di un buon dottore.


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2007)

*actarus*

Si ma qui non abbiam l'anello al naso.....per me ognuno è libero di far come vuole...non son affar miei...però non capisco perchè qualcuno scrive serenamente con un clone..e va tutto bene...altri come me in passato scrivevano no log.e scoppiava una guerra..altri ancora scivono registrati..ma li si crede cloni per cui non va bene allora non capisco!!!!Qui regole non ci sono....e non capisco perchè uno si alza la mattina con la presunzione di stabilire e imporre regole ad altri...chiamando addirittura interventi dall'alto...!!Quando poi per motivi piu seri si chiedeva di ignorare...certo ignoriamo chi è un dito al sedere....e sbeffeggiamo chi è piu indifeso.....!!!MHHH...proprio vero..non era chen....!!!


----------



## Old Actarus (21 Novembre 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> La mia era solo una domanda perchè ho veramente difficoltà a leggere sempre tutto ed a fare collegamernti tra e fra.... ma è anche vero che io scrivo più per concetti che per personalizzazioni. Comunque non era un appunto a te ma solo una mia curiosità e confermo quello che ho detto.... questo è un luogo d'elezione per il confronto.
> Buona giornata
> Bruja


 





  certo bruja e io con piacere ho risposto.
Prima di iscrivermi qui come penso tanti altri utenti, ho letto qualche post qua e la.
Dinamiche più o meno leggendo vengono fuori sia perchè si capiscono sia perchè realmente sono scritte nel forum.


Linciare un nick per la singola frase dell' atterraggio aereo perchè così fai male ad una persona (?????)  lo trovo una forzatura.

mah


----------



## Old Actarus (21 Novembre 2007)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma qui non abbiam l'anello al naso.....per me ognuno è libero di far come vuole...non son affar miei...però non capisco perchè qualcuno scrive serenamente con un clone..e va tutto bene...altri come me in passato scrivevano no log.e scoppiava una guerra..altri ancora scivono registrati..ma li si crede cloni per cui non va bene allora non capisco!!!!Qui regole non ci sono....e non capisco perchè uno si alza la mattina con la presunzione di stabilire e imporre regole ad altri...chiamando addirittura interventi dall'alto...!!Quando poi per motivi piu seri si chiedeva di ignorare...certo ignoriamo chi è un dito al sedere....e sbeffeggiamo chi è piu indifeso.....!!!MHHH...proprio vero..non era chen....!!!


 
Ho impressione oscuro che questa dinamica non la capiremo neanche strada facendo sai.


----------



## Old Actarus (21 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Secondo me, tu c'hai bisogno di un buon dottore.


 
bene.


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*

VAbbè fra te e giusy è nata un  incomprensione...magari hai peccato di insensibilità..ma tutto il resto che c'entra?ma gli altri che poi cazzo son sempre i soliti che ritrovo con" piacere" in varie bagarre..dove c'è casino o ne sta per scoppiare uno arrivano loro che c'entrano?


----------



## Old Actarus (21 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sai Actarus, se anche avessi letto TUTTI i thread scritti da TUTTI *gli utenti del forum, mai avrei pensato a fare battute sarcastiche.* E *non per timore ma semplicemente perchè quando si scrive è necessario avere una visione chiara di ciò di cui si parla perchè si potrebbe offendere qualcuno o colpire l'emotività degli interessati. Ora, se tu avevi capito alcune dinamiche riguardanti Mk e JDM e, come tu stesso hai detto, avevi capito che tra loro le cose non erano tranquille, perchè mai hai sentito la necessità di intervenire con battute di spirito?* Nel tuo thread hai detto di aver sofferto molto per amore, quindi sai cosa vuol dire star male per un'altra persona, come hai potuto comportarti con tanto cinismo, colpendo i sentimenti di un'altra persona? Io sono tra le ultime arrivate qui nel forum, molte situazioni non le ho capite nè mi interessa capirle, nè mi sognerei mai di fare battute taglienti rivolte a persone che in quel momento so che stanno soffrendo. Tu puoi giustificarti in ogni modo possibile, ma al di là delle accuse che ti sono state rivolte (che tu sia Cat o Chiuhauha non mi interessa), con toni a volte forti, di cui io per prima ti ho chiesto scusa, non dovevi (a maggior ragione che avevi capito che c'era una persona che poteva restarci male) permetterti di intervenire a sproposito.
> Non intendo più intervenire sull'argomento perchè davvero non c'è nulla da dire, nessuna telenovela, nessun Beautiful. Mi dà molto fastidio che si parli di me in questi termini, quando non si è a conoscenza nè di come sono fatta nè delle situazioni che vivo.
> *Chiedo scusa a tutti gli utenti del forum per essere stati costretti a leggere cose che, a mio parere, potevano restare nel silenzio, nel rispetto degli interessati.*





*vediamo se è vero che anche tu porrai educatamente silenzio su questa faccenda e invece non continuarai.*



Giusy, io infatti non ho fatto una battuta sarcastica. Ho scritto una frase.
e qui concludo.


----------



## Iris (21 Novembre 2007)

Ogni tanto mi affaccio. Giuro che cerco di metterci la buona volontà...
ma non si può....


----------



## Old Actarus (21 Novembre 2007)

*


oscuro ha detto:



			VAbbè fra te e giusy è nata un incomprensione...magari hai peccato di insensibilità..ma tutto il resto che c'entra?
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


oscuro ha detto:


> ma gli altri che poi cazzo son sempre i soliti che ritrovo con" piacere" in varie bagarre..dove c'è casino o ne sta per scoppiare uno arrivano loro che c'entrano?


 
Infatti: era nata l'incomprensione che giusy mi aveva chiesto un massaggio privato.
Io mi sono infastidito e vista l'insistenza del post dve veniva scritto ciò gli ho detto che io massaggi privati non ne facevo e che al limite poteva aspettare un utente di noi che atterrava li a bari( ripeto...una battuta in risposta a lunghe e ripetute battute) e dunque molto più logisticamente vicino.
tutti voi potete leggere quel post.


detto questo giusy si è scusata, io ho accettato ben volentieri le sue scuse.

STOP

la cagnara che nè è nata dopo non è affare che mi riguarda. Son fatti ( da forum collaterale) loro.


*hai fatto una giustissima considerazione Oscuro.*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> non c'è nulla di sconcio Angel.
> 
> e sai perchè?
> Nel'ipotesi, recondita, che JDM me l'abbia veramente detto( e non è, era solo una mia battuta) JDM non è padrone di fare quel che vuole perchè dipende dai comandi della sua ex, Emmekappa2.
> ...


Actarus non mi resta che ammirare la tua capacità di essere riuscito, nella tua breve permanenza nel forum, a cogliere dinamiche e storie pregresse, avvenute in seguito alla frequentazione in altro forum, che a me erano sfuggite.

P.S. Perché parli di te in terza persona?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Una sola riflessione.... anche a me piacerebbe che la si finisse ed oggnuno si occupasse dei fatti propri. Anzi che si lasciasse a tutti la libertà di esprimersi secondo il proprio estro.... ma non mi è chiaro come tu che sei un nuovo nick sappia tante faccende di JDM e MK di cui io che li leggo da un po' sono completamente digiuna.
> Sia chiaro non è un appunto, è solo che diventa difficile dare 'impressione che ci si faccia i fatti propri quando si creano valutazioni sul pregresso personale di altri.
> Della serie..... chi se ne infischia di chi comanda chi o chi dipende da chi...per l'economia gestionale del forum queste sono cose ininfluenti.
> Facessero tutti, indistintamente, quello che vogliono purchè siano rispettosi e non volgari.
> ...


Ops, non ti avevo letta e ho espresso lo stesso stupore. Anzi io ho espresso ammirazione perché io tante cose non le avevo capite...ma si sa che sono ingenua


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Bruja..... stavo per scrivere alla faccia della mia ingenuità, sarà che non seguo bene, ma come azzo fate a sapere tutte ste cose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ari..ops


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Novembre 2007)

*già*



Iris ha detto:


> Ogni tanto mi affaccio. Giuro che cerco di metterci la buona volontà...
> ma non si può....


 Anche io...
Io mollo la corda...è inammissibile.


----------



## Mari' (21 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Anche io...
> Io mollo la corda...è inammissibile.



E' come la RAI ... di tutto, di piu'


----------



## Iris (21 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' come la RAI ... di tutto, di piu'


No..di peggio


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2007)

*ancora*

Con tanta pazienza evito di commentare....giudizi e altro pattume....i!nviterei chi oggi SI SBIGOTTISCE per un PRESUNTO CLONE...a farsi i fatti propri.....non c'è nulla di cui scandalizzarsi ,veramente nulla!!!Non sta a nessuno di noi stabilire chi ci deve stare e come ci  debba stare....!!!


----------



## Old Pinguino (21 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *SONO IO CHE ALIMENTO POLEMICHE?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Questo è il motivo per cui sono sparito, il forum aveva presa una piega che non mi piaceva. Piano piano sono sparite e stanno sparendo le persone come te e molti altri per lasciare il posto a gente attacca brighe. Si vede che è il nuovo targhet del forum. Speriamo cambi nome in rissa.net perchè questa è la strada che ha preso. Peccato era un posto frequentato da persone splendide che sapevano darti consigli e calci in culo, servono anche loro, per rimetterti in riga. Dai Persa non prendertela anche se è dura resta la persona splendida che sei. Un saluto a tutti.


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Novembre 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui sono sparito, il forum aveva presa una piega che non mi piaceva. Piano piano sono sparite e stanno sparendo le persone come te e molti altri per lasciare il posto a gente attacca brighe. Si vede che è il nuovo targhet del forum. Speriamo cambi nome in rissa.net perchè questa è la strada che ha preso. Peccato era un posto frequentato da persone splendide che sapevano darti consigli e calci in culo, servono anche loro, per rimetterti in riga. Dai Persa non prendertela anche se è dura resta la persona splendida che sei. Un saluto a tutti.


 
ciao Pinguino
come ti vanno le cose?


----------



## Old dami (21 Novembre 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui sono sparito, il forum aveva presa una piega che non mi piaceva. Piano piano sono sparite e stanno sparendo le persone come te e molti altri per lasciare il posto a gente attacca brighe. Si vede che è il nuovo targhet del forum. Speriamo cambi nome in rissa.net perchè questa è la strada che ha preso. Peccato era un posto frequentato da persone splendide che sapevano darti consigli e calci in culo, servono anche loro, per rimetterti in riga. Dai Persa non prendertela anche se è dura resta la persona splendida che sei. Un saluto a tutti.


sottoscrivo in toto....


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Novembre 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui sono sparito, il forum aveva presa una piega che non mi piaceva. Piano piano sono sparite e stanno sparendo le persone come te e molti altri per lasciare il posto a gente attacca brighe. Si vede che è il nuovo targhet del forum. Speriamo cambi nome in rissa.net perchè questa è la strada che ha preso. Peccato era un posto frequentato da persone splendide che sapevano darti consigli e calci in culo, servono anche loro, per rimetterti in riga. Dai Persa non prendertela anche se è dura resta la persona splendida che sei. Un saluto a tutti.


 
Ciao pinguino.

bentornato, come vanno le cose?


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Novembre 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui sono sparito, il forum aveva presa una piega che non mi piaceva. Piano piano sono sparite e stanno sparendo le persone come te e molti altri per lasciare il posto a gente attacca brighe. Si vede che è il nuovo targhet del forum. Speriamo cambi nome in rissa.net perchè questa è la strada che ha preso. Peccato era un posto frequentato da persone splendide che sapevano darti consigli e calci in culo, servono anche loro, per rimetterti in riga. Dai Persa non prendertela anche se è dura resta la persona splendida che sei. Un saluto a tutti.


bah. mi senbri il tipo che ha in gestione il circolo in un film citato da Giusy."la capa gira". il tipo in questione è un certo Sabino; quando arrivano gli sbirri dice loro: marescià, la verità? dentro ai videogioc ci stan le malboro.
e facciamoci na birrott, va













qualche cosa da beiv..


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> bah. mi senbri il tipo che ha in gestione il circolo in un fil citato da Giusy."la capa gira". il tipo in questione è un certo Sabino; quando arrivano gli sbirri dice loro: marescià, la verità? dentro ai videogioc ci stan le malboro,


Le sigarett le uè?
Cè mnè afè delle sigarett!!!!!


----------



## @lex (21 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Le sigarett le uè?
> Cè mnè afè delle sigarett!!!!!


te ja fumè


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> te ja fumè


E sciam!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Le sigarett le uè?
> Cè mnè afè delle sigarett!!!!!


 
Sabin tu mai rovinat a serat. u sai?














Giusy, quel film lo so a memoria.
e salutame a Carrarmat, che, u sai...
hai presente la scena in cui accendono la canna con il lumino di san nicola?


----------



## @lex (21 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E sciam!!!!


a do sciam?


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Sabin tu mai rovinat a serat. u sai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















Stoc a tremil!!!!!!


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

*giusy*

ti ricordo che avevamo chiarito e tu mi avevi chiesto scusa.
Actarus ti chiede cortesemente di finirla.
( altrimenti secondo me le tue scuse sono aria fritta).
ciao


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> ti ricordo che avevamo chiarito e tu mi avevi chiesto scusa.
> Actarus ti chiede cortesemente di finirla.
> ( altrimenti secondo me le tue scuse sono aria fritta).
> ciao


si giusy...fai la brava..altrimenti actarus lo dice alla mamma...e poi sono guai eh!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









senti....la mattina alle 7.....qui...c'era sempre una persona insieme a me a scrivere sul forum......ma dico io...ti devi ridurre a certe cose?possibile tu non abbia il coraggio di dire le cose per quello che sono?se proprio hai da dire qualcosa...
come ti senti a doverti nascondere dietro ad un altro  nick per poter stare qui dentro? io fossi in te mi sentirei umiliata....non sei in grado di sostenere le opinioni e i commenti degli altri...hai bisogno di celarti .........

pur sapendo che tutti sanno......

come ti senti??........stai pure qui a negare...ma dentro di te.....sai bene che hai fatto davvero una figura di merda.....

buona giornata


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> si giusy...fai la brava..altrimenti actarus lo dice alla mamma...e poi sono guai eh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ma a te, che cazzo te ne frega?... ecco, questo è il mistero: _che cazzo te ne frega_?... chi ti autorizza a _far la morale_ ad Actarus?... ha violato qualche legge?... qualche norma?... ha il diritto o no di cambiare, se lo desidera, anche _mille volte_ il suo nick?... a te, che te ne frega?... chi cazzo ti ha autorizzata ad ergerti sullo scranno del giudice?... vuoi essere tu, qui dentro, a fare da accusa, giudice e boia?... tu, al massimo, dovresti imparare a farti i cazzi tuoi... vivi e lascia vivere... scrivi e... lascia scrivere...

Chen


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con tanta pazienza evito di commentare....giudizi e altro pattume....i!nviterei chi oggi SI SBIGOTTISCE per un PRESUNTO CLONE...a farsi i fatti propri.....non c'è nulla di cui scandalizzarsi ,veramente nulla!!!Non sta a nessuno di noi stabilire chi ci deve stare e come ci debba stare....!!!


... Concordo _piena_-mente...


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> ti ricordo che avevamo chiarito e tu mi avevi chiesto scusa.
> Actarus ti chiede cortesemente di finirla.
> ( altrimenti secondo me le tue scuse sono aria fritta).
> ciao


Cos'altro ho fatto?


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma a te, che cazzo te ne frega?... ecco, questo è il mistero: _che cazzo te ne frega_?... chi ti autorizza a _far la morale_ ad Actarus?... ha violato qualche legge?... qualche norma?... ha il diritto o no di cambiare, se lo desidera, anche _mille volte_ il suo nick?... a te, che te ne frega?... chi cazzo ti ha autorizzata ad ergerti sullo scranno del giudice?... vuoi essere tu, qui dentro, a fare da accusa, giudice e boia?... tu, al massimo, dovresti imparare a farti i cazzi tuoi... vivi e lascia vivere... scrivi e... lascia scrivere...
> 
> Chen


eh, no Cen, scusa un attimino... qui non stiamo dicendo che uno non si può clonare. il discorso è un po' diverso...
ma non vedi che cagnara c'è da un po' sul forum? e mica perché actarus è un clone, ma perchè scassa le balle con il suo modo di fare.


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh, no Cen, scusa un attimino... qui non stiamo dicendo che uno non si può clonare. il discorso è un po' diverso...
> ma non vedi che cagnara c'è da un po' sul forum? e mica perché actarus è un clone, ma perchè scassa le balle con il suo modo di fare.


Do fastidio perchè sono educato?
E sai AnnaA....io contuerò ad essere gentile ed educato e a non offendere neanche qualora offeso.


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*

grazie Chen.
Che poi dove sta scritto che Actarus è un clone di un altro personaggio.
Tecnicamente io non sono il clone di nessuno.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma a te, che cazzo te ne frega?... ecco, questo è il mistero: _che cazzo te ne frega_?... chi ti autorizza a _far la morale_ ad Actarus?... ha violato qualche legge?... qualche norma?... ha il diritto o no di cambiare, se lo desidera, anche _mille volte_ il suo nick?... a te, che te ne frega?... chi cazzo ti ha autorizzata ad ergerti sullo scranno del giudice?... vuoi essere tu, qui dentro, a fare da accusa, giudice e boia?... tu, al massimo, dovresti imparare a farti i cazzi tuoi... vivi e lascia vivere... scrivi e... lascia scrivere...
> 
> Chen


... ma a te, che cazzo te ne frega?... ecco, questo è il mistero: _che cazzo te ne frega_?... chi ti autorizza a _far la morale_ a Dererum?... ha violato qualche legge?... qualche norma?... ha il diritto o no di dire che un nick le sta sulle palle?... a te, che te ne frega?... chi cazzo ti ha autorizzato ad ergerti sullo scranno del giudice?... vuoi essere tu, qui dentro, a fare da accusa, giudice e boia?... tu, al massimo, dovresti imparare a farti i cazzi tuoi... vivi e lascia vivere... scrivi e... lascia scrivere...

Feddy


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> grazie Chen.
> Che poi dove sta scritto che Actarus è un clone di un altro personaggio.
> *Tecnicamente* io non sono il clone di nessuno.


Fine quel "Tecnicamente"...


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Do fastidio perchè sono educato?
> E sai AnnaA....io contuerò ad essere gentile ed educato e a non offendere neanche qualora offeso.


non dai fastidio a nessuno....abbiamo capito con chi abbiamo a che fare e ci comportiamo di conseguenza.

il problema è tuo..mica mio.


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non dai fastidio a nessuno....abbiamo capito con chi abbiamo a che fare e ci comportiamo di conseguenza.
> 
> il problema è tuo..mica mio.


 

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=135272#post135272

tua risposta numero92

ergo tu sei nessuno.
Dai, non trattarti così male.


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fine quel "Tecnicamente"...


 
grazie Fedigrafo


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=135272#post135272
> 
> tua risposta numero92
> 
> ...


vivi di piccole soddisfazioni...a casa ci torni con te stessa.


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> vivi di piccole soddisfazioni...a casa ci torni con te stessa.


Grazie cara.Ci conto.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> grazie Chen.
> Che poi dove sta scritto che Actarus è un clone di un altro personaggio.
> *Tecnicamente* io non sono il clone di nessuno.


 

Tecnicamente puoi vestirti con l'abito che piu' ti piace.anche ogni 15 sec. solo solo affari tuoi e personalissimi Cat.


Diversa sarà la responsabilità di andare a pubblicare volgarità, fatti privati di un vissuto di altri che ha condiviso con te...e tutto cio' che fa parte di una sfera che è solo privata...okkio che prima o poi lo zampino ce lo lasci,( oltre al fatto di creare grave imbarazzo a tutti qui dentro , almeno il mio ) e non è morale la mia, ma modestissimo suggerimento di utilizzare il buon senso in alcune circostanze.

E ora non mi partire con i soliti piagnistei e cerca di davvero di dimostrare la tua educazione, che non è un abito, o un _grazie e un prego_ ma un contenuto costante da alimentare.


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Grazie cara.Ci conto.


 
conta conta tesoro....che ti fa bene...gli anni passano.


----------



## Nobody (22 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> conta conta tesoro....che ti fa bene...*gli anni passano*.


Ecco cosa ammiro (ed invidio) davvero delle donne...questa sofisticata, lievissima crudeltà


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco cosa ammiro (ed invidio) davvero delle donne...questa sofisticata, lievissima crudeltà


 







Certe donne sentono inesorabili il passare degli anni Multimondi.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Novembre 2007)

come alcune non lo sentono anagraficamente  perchè ferme ad una età pre-adolescenziale.


----------



## Nobody (22 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Certe donne sentono inesorabili il passare degli anni Multimondi.


Anche certi uomini... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Come sta Venusia?


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche certi uomini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Venusia sta in fase limbica. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chiama, chiama ma viene ignorata. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ti leggo in crisi Multi.
Lascia perdere i cavalli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se posso darti una mia opinione.... pensaci bene.


----------



## Nobody (22 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Venusia sta in fase limbica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono da sempre in crisi...la crisi è feconda, se ben governata.  Puoi, ogni opinione è ben accetta. 

Venusia è ghei, ma non l'ha ancora realizzato.


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono da sempre in crisi...la crisi è feconda, se ben governata. Puoi, ogni opinione è ben accetta.
> 
> Venusia è ghei, ma non l'ha ancora realizzato.


 
può darsi 

	
	
		
		
	


	









lo sai che quando nel giardino segreto si hanno CERTE fantasie vuol ben dire qualcosa no?


----------



## Nobody (22 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> può darsi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dipende dalla fantasia!


----------



## Old Angel (22 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> come alcune non lo sentono anagraficamente  perchè ferme ad una età pre-adolescenziale.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


>


che ti ridi tu... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come stai Angel?


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende dalla fantasia!


 
mi stufo a quotarti. non ne se puo' piu.


----------



## Nobody (22 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi stufo a quotarti. non ne se puo' piu.








beso!


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ... ma a te, che cazzo te ne frega?... ecco, questo è il mistero: _che cazzo te ne frega_?... chi ti autorizza a _far la morale_ a Dererum?... ha violato qualche legge?... qualche norma?... ha il diritto o no di dire che un nick le sta sulle palle?... a te, che te ne frega?... chi cazzo ti ha autorizzato ad ergerti sullo scranno del giudice?... vuoi essere tu, qui dentro, a fare da accusa, giudice e boia?... tu, al massimo, dovresti imparare a farti i cazzi tuoi... vivi e lascia vivere... scrivi e... lascia scrivere...
> 
> Feddy


... ciao nonnetto... cambiato il pannolone?... non è che scimmiottando e pappagallando una cosa intelligente, tu diventi intelligente... limitati al _pappagallo della piscia_... senza pappagallare... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende dalla fantasia!


le fantasie  nei giardini segreti sono variegate ed infinite.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> le fantasie nei giardini segreti sono variegate ed infinite.








 Da quel che leggo ...allora hai deciso di riconsiderare il rapporto con la tua ragazza?


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da quel che leggo ...allora hai deciso di riconsiderare il rapporto con la tua ragazza?


Non ho fatto questa affermazione.


Persa\Ritrovata, io sto valutando le motivazioni che portano le persone a comportarsi come stanno facendo.
A mente calma si valutano tanti aspetti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Non ho fatto questa affermazione.
> 
> 
> Persa\Ritrovata, io *sto valutando le motivazioni* che portano le persone a comportarsi come stanno facendo.
> A mente calma si valutano tanti aspetti.


>Sono cose che sto valutando da mesi ...ma ci ho messi mesi a calmarmi e a riuscire a ragionare a mente ...tiepida


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> >Sono cose che sto valutando da mesi ...ma ci ho messi mesi a calmarmi e a riuscire a ragionare a mente ...tiepida


 
penso che si debba leggere la cosa secondo i  diversi punti di vista . Immedesimarsi nell'altro e capire . Non dico accettare ma almeno tentare di comprendere come la persona è giunta a tale decisione o modo di vivere.

ci si prova P\R.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2007)

*bhoo*

Che bei termini....sento parlare di educazione....imbarazzo....di scassare le palle....di accuse....!Guardo chi muove le accuse e continuo a ridere amaramente...ma al peggio non c'è mai fine...cazzo!!!ACtarus vai un pò indietro...e divertiti a riscontrare l'educazione e l'imbarazzo di chi ti fà la morale....!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 Un campionario becero e deprimente e sono sempre lì a dar fastidio..incredibile!!!


----------



## Old Actarus (23 Novembre 2007)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Che bei termini....sento parlare di educazione....imbarazzo....di scassare le palle....di accuse....!Guardo chi muove le accuse e continuo a ridere amaramente...ma al peggio non c'è mai fine...cazzo!!!ACtarus vai un pò indietro...e divertiti a riscontrare l'educazione e l'imbarazzo di chi ti fà la morale....!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Io auspico sempre educazione e gentilezza perchè è così che il mondo andrebbe avanti in un modo migliore.
Oscuro,  di nostro ci mettiamo la calma e la tranquillità. E si va avanti.


----------



## Old Cat (14 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ci stai prendendo gusto a chiudere i thread?
> 
> e poi...chiudi solo quelli che ti conviene??
> 
> e infine...rispondi solo a chi ti piace?


----------

